# 2012 Closings



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ski Liberty and Ski whitetail, located in south central PA, barely made it into March.  Both have piss poor south easterly exposure and closed as of yesterday.  They fought hard, but the temps, rain and sun angle were too much last week.  Their sister resort Ski Roundtop may make snow tonight, but I have heard that they are closing next sunday after their beach party. 

Anywhere else closed for the season yet?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 5, 2012)

Nick, please ban this guy.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. No offense, but, with the season starting to go onto high gear for a lot of us, this is a thread that, I hope, sinks down in the standings quickly then gets resurrected sometime in late April. I'm hoping for a really back-ended season.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Nick, please ban this guy.



censoring people because you don't like what they're saying???



;-)


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 5, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Nick, please ban this guy.



should I bump this like you did the RT thread over at Kzone?


----------



## hammer (Mar 5, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Thanks for the info. No offense, but, with the season starting to go onto high gear for a lot of us, this is a thread that, I hope, sinks down in the standings quickly then gets resurrected sometime in late April. I'm hoping for a really back-ended season.


I still have some hope for the same but with the season we've had so far I am not surprised to see this thread a bit earlier than usual.


----------



## hiroto (Mar 5, 2012)

Yesterday was the last day for:

Yawgoo Valley (RI)  http://www.yawgoo.com/
Blue Hills (MA) http://ski-bluehills.com/


----------



## Angus (Mar 5, 2012)

Blue Hills was kind of a crap show all season according to people who ski there regularly. Too bad, the same management team had really improved things the last couple of years.


----------



## mriceyman (Mar 5, 2012)

Angus said:


> Blue Hills was kind of a crap show all season according to people who ski there regularly. Too bad, the same management team had really improved things the last couple of years.


Small place with no snow is bad news


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not suprised to see those areas closing.  They are south of 40N and even in good seasons have trouble keeping snow once March comes around.  The next question becomes "what about the Pocono's?"  In reality skiing in the Pocono's is only a sure thing between Dec 15 and March 15.  Camelback has become aggressive in the last few years and tried to stretch the season out to April.  They will be making snow tonight.  My last planned day there is the 25th so if they make it to then I'm really happy.  Plan to finish off my season from Killington north and with the storms the past couple of weeks I think even with the warm weather should be ok to Easter.  

When its all over its going to be very interesting to reflect back on this past season.  I believe the weather was as poor as I have ever seen it and yet it looks like we just might make it to Easter.  I guess anythings possible but I have a hard time believing we will have another season as rough as this one was next year or anytime soon.  Its really remarkable to think how much skiing has been available despite the weather.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## planb420 (Mar 5, 2012)

To the man who started all this.....uke:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 5, 2012)

jimmywilson69 said:


> should I bump this like you did the RT thread over at Kzone?



Ah, the good old days! It's all good.


----------



## jaja111 (Mar 5, 2012)

Blasphemer! Blasphemer! Banishment!


----------



## Nick (Mar 6, 2012)

Ban hammer! Jk


----------



## Bacon (Mar 6, 2012)

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/...iffypics/djcrumbs-debbiedowner-smallified.gif


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 6, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Ah, the good old days! It's all good.



That was kind of tounge in Cheek AZ,  I'm cool with you.

Hey I mean no harm or Jinx on the season, Just passing the word.  

IMO  the season was jinxed by the October Snowstorm.  Nature fought winter back all season to "balance" tings out.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 6, 2012)

jimmywilson69 said:


> That was kind of tounge in Cheek AZ,  I'm cool with you.
> 
> Hey I mean no harm or Jinx on the season, Just passing the word.
> 
> IMO  the season was jinxed by the October Snowstorm.  Nature fought winter back all season to "balance" tings out.




No problem, I can dish it out, I can take it. In this case, as far as I'm concerned, this sad season is just starting and we still have a couple of months. Soon it'll be the unexpected snowstorm or two, and then some great spring skiing! Sad to see talk of closing, although, fair.


----------



## pepperdawg (Mar 6, 2012)

Free Da Dis!!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2012)

jimmywilson69 said:


> *IMO  the season was jinxed by the October Snowstorm. *



IMO the season was jinxed by the weather forecasters calling for a "cold" and "stormy" winter.   Just like how last season was supposed to be near "average".


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 6, 2012)

I say it It ain't  over- dammit ------------------"Was it over when   the Germans Bombed Pearl Harbor? "" 

----Bluto


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 6, 2012)

The Germans?


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 6, 2012)

4aprice said:


> When its all over its going to be very interesting to reflect back on this past season.  I believe the weather was as poor as I have ever seen it and yet it looks like we just might make it to Easter.  I guess anythings possible but I have a hard time believing we will have another season as rough as this one was next year or anytime soon.  Its really remarkable to think how much skiing has been available despite the weather.




I agre but lets not tempt Ma nature by talking about it:flame:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2012)

jimmywilson69 said:


> The Germans?



 Yep one of my favorite Blutarsky quotes from the old flick "Animal House"


----------



## puckoach (Mar 7, 2012)

Angus said:


> Blue Hills was kind of a crap show all season according to people who ski there regularly. Too bad, the same management team had really improved things the last couple of years.



The new group made a great effort this year.  But, the weather in that local was beyond difficult this year.  Warmest year in recorded weather history.

Added to their problem, is that as much as they tried, they were cut off from a water supply prior to Feb School Vacation.   Heard from staff that the Town cut them off at $420,000. of water.     They paid for it, just wouldn't let them have anymore.

Next couple of days will further damage today's light season, but I made reservations yesterday for 3/20-23.   Some skiing is better than none !!!


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Mar 7, 2012)

The mogul line at Roundtop was absolutely glorious on Sunday

Liberty & Whitetail RIP til next year

Mt. Ellen here we come for March, K/SB/Jay for April


----------



## legalskier (Mar 7, 2012)

Look at it a different way- closings in the south could mean those skiers/riders migrate to the northern areas.

NJ-
Hidden Valley: closed
Campgaw: closed
MC: hanging in there

NJ/NY border-
Tuxedo Ridge: weekends
Mt Peter: open


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 7, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Look at it a different way- closings in the south could mean those skiers/riders migrate to the northern areas.
> 
> NJ-
> Hidden Valley: closed
> ...



Camelback was great this morning and still 100% open.  Made snow as recently as Monday night and still going to try and make it to the 31st.   

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 7, 2012)

puckoach said:


> The new group made a great effort this year.  But, the weather in that local was beyond difficult this year.  Warmest year in recorded weather history.
> 
> Added to their problem, is that as much as they tried, they were cut off from a water supply prior to Feb School Vacation.   Heard from staff that the Town cut them off at $420,000. of water.     They paid for it, just wouldn't let them have anymore.
> 
> Next couple of days will further damage today's light season, but I made reservations yesterday for 3/20-23.   Some skiing is better than none !!!



1) It wasn't the warmest winter in recorded history, it was 2nd or 3rd, but not the warmest. I don't want to seem like an a-hole-know-it-all but I was wanted to get that out there. 
2) Also, there were many nights in January plenty cold enough to make snow that they did not take advantage of. I can give you the dates if you would like.
3) They treat their most loyal customers(race teams) like crap by screwing them over logistically. In addition, the lift attendants are absolute jerks to their customers, pulling stunts like slamming the bar down on you as you leave the loading station (it may work when your 10 years old but not when your 6' 5"), and letting racers go back to the top after their runs (Yea Blue Hills, I ski around in a GS Suit for fun).


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 7, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> I say it It ain't  over- dammit ------------------"Was it over when   the Germans Bombed Pearl Harbor? ""
> 
> ----Bluto





jimmywilson69 said:


> The Germans?



"Forget it. He's rolling."

Just like clockwork. This quote comes up on this board at this time of the year every single year.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not paying attention to long term forecast, when it snows i go, when snow is soft, i gowhen it hill of ice , I stay home or go to Slc.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 7, 2012)

When the slopes close here..you can always head.....................................................................west


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 7, 2012)

kingslug said:


> When the slopes close here..you can always head.....................................................................west


Or not and just hike.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 8, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Or not and just hike.


Skied my first earned turns on Memorial Day Weekend last year, Mt Washington. Snowfields via the Auto Road, OK the first run wasn't earned, but all subsequent ones were, and Tuckerman's, hiked from Pinkham Notch. Haven't been that exhausted in a long time. I doubt I'll be skiing this Memorial Day Weekend, unless it's behind a boat.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 9, 2012)

Thunder Ridge in Patterson, NY just pulled the plug............closed for the season!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

Thunder Ridge in NY just packed it in for the season.


----------



## Sotto (Mar 9, 2012)

You guys are fast, the past few days of warm weather melted a lot more snoww then we have predicted. It would have been nice to get one more weekend, but it just isn't in the cards. Here's to a few more weeks of spring skiing further north.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

Sotto said:


> You guys are fast, the past few days of warm weather melted a lot more snoww then we have predicted. It would have been nice to get one more weekend, but it just isn't in the cards. Here's to a few more weeks of spring skiing further north.



It was one of the most depressing FB status updates I've read in a while...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 9, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Thunder Ridge in Patterson, NY just pulled the plug............closed for the season!



If a bear...... oh never mind.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 10, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Look at it a different way- closings in the south could mean those skiers/riders migrate to the northern areas.
> 
> NJ-
> Hidden Valley: closed
> ...



I skied HV last Saturday (closing day was Sunday 3/4), they only managed to get two trails from the top open all season, plus the beginner trail on the side.  They had to keep resurfacing the two runs, when they had snowmaking temps, so the racing had a decent surface as their snowmaking system needs a lot of repairs.  This last summer they installed some new pipe but it still needs a lot of work.

I skied MC on Thursday at Vernon peak and it was a bare spot slalom.  Vernon didn't make it through the rain on Thursday night so the had only South open this weekend, plus the beginner area at Vernon peak.  Sunday is their last day except they say they'll keep a hike park open as long as they can.

I Skied Mt. Peter today and coverage was really good still.  Only one trail was closed and all the open ones had a good base with no bare spots.  Apparently they invested a lot of money in their snowmaking system over the last off season and it shows.  In early January when they finally had a few days of round the clock snowmaking temps they blew a ton of snow, drained their snowmaking pond twice reportedly.  They have their annual Spring Rally next Saturday and I think they'll make it.  I'm guessing they'll be closed weekdays this week and reopen Saturday, though I don't know for sure.

I plan on hitting Belleayre this coming week and after that who knows.  Once the Cats or done my season is most likely done too.  Well I'll also see what's going on in the Poconos.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2012)

Today's Mount Southingtons last day.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Today's Mount Southingtons last day.



Are you going?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Are you going?



Wasn't planning on it, will you be there?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Wasn't planning on it, will you be there?



Are you closed for the season then too?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you closed for the season then too?



It's really looking that way unfortunately. Got a whole 6 days in.... Was just prepping the road bike this morning for the season


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> It's really looking that way unfortunately. Got a whole 6 days in.... Was just prepping the road bike this morning for the season



I don't think you are trying hard enough. Maybe Brian should ban you to the Misc forum with Ctenidae.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think you are trying hard enough. Maybe Brian should ban you to the Misc forum with Ctenidae.



That's all I'm here for anyways, well that and the gear forum. 95% of my posts are probably in those forums!


----------



## hammer (Mar 12, 2012)

Nashoba is done for the season...the web site says that they may open up on the 17th but I wouldn't count on it.  No surprise really.

Should be a good week of spring skiing for those who can get out.

Any guesses on which areas in Central NE will survive past this week?


----------



## bheemsoth (Mar 12, 2012)

hammer said:


> Nashoba is done for the season...the web site says that they may open up on the 17th but I wouldn't count on it.  No surprise really.
> 
> Should be a good week of spring skiing for those who can get out.
> 
> Any guesses on which areas in Central NE will survive past this week?



My guess is that Sundown's last day will be the 17th.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 12, 2012)

Pats peak skied okay yesterday and still 100% open (no glades of course). Bare spots were starting to show at the tops of lifts and a couple of other spots. The runouts at the bottom were slushy and kept throwing me forward almost onto my face. Closing day is 3/25. They should be able to keep most open until then


----------



## hiroto (Mar 12, 2012)

hammer said:


> Nashoba is done for the season...the web site says that they may open up on the 17th but I wouldn't count on it.  No surprise really.
> 
> Should be a good week of spring skiing for those who can get out.
> 
> Any guesses on which areas in Central NE will survive past this week?



Ski Ward and Bradford are also closed, so Greater Boston area is all done for the season.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 12, 2012)

How's Wachusett faring?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> How's Wachusett faring?



Still open, but this weather is going to do a number on them this week. I'd be surprised if they go past next weekend.

Ski Ward opens back up in May with their summer tubing and ski operations.


----------



## neil (Mar 12, 2012)

What a terrible season it has been.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ski Rountop closed yesterday.  They had a decent season, once they were finally able to open a few days before 12/31. 

I am sure they operated in the Red, but they still made snow when they could.  As it always is, Ski Linerty and Ski Whitetail carry roudtop because they are closer to Washington DC and are mobbed with people on the weekends.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 12, 2012)

Gore mountain officials told me they're trying to stay open to Easter Sunday (April 8th).


----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2012)

I avoid night skiing but this weather is making me reconsider.  Once the sun goes down the snow might be a little less slushy.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Gore mountain officials told me they're trying to stay open to Easter Sunday (April 8th).



As long as they make it for the SL races on the 24th, I will be happy!


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2012)

Skied Wildcat yesterday and I'm at Cannon right now. Hopefully BW tomorrow if the rain holds off. Get out now is my advice. The last 2 days have been awesome but I'm definitely worried looking at coverage. Cannon seems in better shape than Wildcat.


----------



## octopus (Mar 12, 2012)

let us know how BW is looking if you make it


----------



## MadPadraic (Mar 13, 2012)

Life conspired to cancel my Cannon trip on Sunday and I ended up at Nashoba. It was my first time there, and they deserve a major shout out. They ran all their lifts till 5pm even though they could have gotten by (servicing all terrain) with just 2. They had no lines, a decent live act, and very happy vibe. Also, they had posted on their website that they were honoring virtually everything (midweek passes, coupons that wouldn't normally apply, etc). 

Obviously, their skiing product is what it is due to geography, but they put in a lot of effort on the last day to making it a great time.


----------



## Angus (Mar 13, 2012)

MadPadraic said:


> Life conspired to cancel my Cannon trip on Sunday and I ended up at Nashoba. It was my first time there, and they deserve a major shout out.



I drove by there one night before Feb vacation and it was raining hard with only the adult ski racers on the hill...every lift was running. Agreed. 

Does anyone know if they blew a ton of snow for a June rail jam like they did last year?


----------



## OysterRiver Colin (Mar 13, 2012)

Appears that Magic has posted on their website that Saturday 3/24 is their closing. I wonder if they make it beyond this wknd though to be honest.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 13, 2012)

This has to be the most depressing thread on here...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 13, 2012)

OysterRiver Colin said:


> Appears that Magic has posted on their website that Saturday 3/24 is their closing. I wonder if they make it beyond this wknd though to be honest.



i'm wondering that about a lot of places  . . .


----------



## Stache (Mar 13, 2012)

jimmywilson69 said:


> The Germans?



"Forget it, he's rolling."


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 13, 2012)

^ "' Cus when the going gets tough?"


----------



## Edd (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm at Attitash now because the forecast looked a bit better than BW. Tell you what, I'm enjoying these conditions. Woo hoo!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2012)

OysterRiver Colin said:


> *Appears that Magic has posted on their website that Saturday 3/24 is their closing.* I wonder if they make it beyond this wknd though to be honest.



Looks like a bunch of places will close around then, which is also around when seasonal temperatures will return.  The way this Murphy's Law winter has happened, you just KNOW there's going to be a 12 inch dump between March 26th and April 1st, after places have closed.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 13, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Looks like a bunch of places will close around then, which is also around when seasonal temperatures will return.  The way this Murphy's Law winter has happened, you just KNOW there's going to be a 12 inch dump between March 26th and April 1st, after places have closed.



It will be too little to late!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 13, 2012)

OysterRiver Colin said:


> Appears that Magic has posted on their website that Saturday 3/24 is their closing. I wonder if they make it beyond this wknd though to be honest.



They still have excellent coverage on the snowmaking trails and many natural trails had snow as well this past Sunday so I think they have a reasonable chance of making it to the 24th.


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 13, 2012)

looks like I'll be @ Magic on closing weekend 

worst season ever


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 13, 2012)

As I sit at my office, I am literally watching the snow melt away on the wachusett webcams... uke:

If they make it to friday it'll be a miracle.


----------



## Angus (Mar 13, 2012)

just saw this posted on WaWa's website...

Spring is in the air but snow is still on the ground!  To save our snow for the weekend, we will be closed on Wednesday, March 14 and Thursday, March 15 and reopening Friday, March 16 at 9 a.m. Join us for our St. Patrick's Green Day Celebration on Saturday.


----------



## buellski (Mar 13, 2012)

Whaleback is closed until this weekend then done for the season 

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 13, 2012)

Angus said:


> just saw this posted on WaWa's website...
> 
> Spring is in the air but snow is still on the ground!  To save our snow for the weekend, we will be closed on Wednesday, March 14 and Thursday, March 15 and reopening Friday, March 16 at 9 a.m. Join us for our St. Patrick's Green Day Celebration on Saturday.



Wouldn't be surprised if they are done by the end of this coming weekend based on what I saw 3/12; maybe a day or two longer if they get aggressive w/ pushing around snow but even the sentiment with passholders is the season is toast in a few days or after the weekend and then they will have to go up North to get there fill.


----------



## pobrien (Mar 14, 2012)

Rode the lift with Attitash's GM last weekend.  Said they're going to try to make it until April 1, but I'm dubious.  They had a big melt-off last week, and it's even warmer this week.  I'm sure it's going to start getting pretty bare when I get up there Saturday.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 14, 2012)

Yikes (MRG webcam), not closed but not looking good at all.


----------



## Masskier (Mar 14, 2012)

Hard to believe that this is the middle of March.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Mar 14, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> Yikes (MRG webcam), not closed but not looking good at all.



Skied MadRiverGlen yesterday.  Great soft snow bumps on the narrow trails, but with lots of brown spots on the lower mountain.  How much brown there was depended on exposure; some open trails were well-covered, especially up top, but most had brown spots no matter where you went, and there were some totally brown trails.  There was corn at the base in the afternoon, along with soup.  Sticky/gloppy/compressible in the woods.  The flats were intermittently grippy as if embedded with glue.  Lots of fun!


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ugh. Mohawk Mtn just announced its closing on Facebook.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2012)

this is unbelievable.  no winter and barely gonna have any spring skiing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

2knees said:


> this is unbelievable.  no winter and barely gonna have any spring skiing.



Come to Sugarloaf.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Come to Sugarloaf.



you know a good divorce lawyer?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

2knees said:


> you know a good divorce lawyer?



She won't let you go away for a weekend? Maybe we should pool some cash together and get you one ...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> She won't let you go away for a weekend? Maybe we should pool some cash together and get you one ...



not quite like that.  It's my daughter first communion on sunday.  I think my taking off for sugarloaf for the weekend might not go over too well....


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

2knees said:


> not quite like that.  It's my daughter first communion on sunday.  I think my taking off for sugarloaf for the weekend might not go over too well....



Oh, that's early. My daughters isn't until May 20th.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 14, 2012)

2knees said:


> not quite like that.  It's my daughter first communion on sunday.  I think my taking off for sugarloaf for the weekend might not go over too well....



Find a priest up in Maine to perform the communion.  Everyone wins.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh, that's early. My daughters isn't until May 20th.



it's waaay early.  I have no idea why.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 14, 2012)

From Wachusett:

"Spring is in the air but snow is still on the ground!  To save our snow for the weekend, we will be closed on Wednesday, March 14 and Thursday, March 15 and reopening Friday, March 16 at 9 a.m. Join us for our St. Patrick's Green Day Celebration on Saturday.  Come enjoy the incredible spring-like weather with a few more days on the slopes. "


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 14, 2012)

On a more positive note, Jay Peak is reporting that it's snowing right now.


----------



## stek (Mar 14, 2012)

Where's all the snow in New England?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 14, 2012)

stek said:


> Where's all the snow in New England?


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2012)

emmaurice2 said:


> On a more positive note, Jay Peak is reporting that it's snowing right now.



Stowe and Smugglers as well.  Maybe not too much but at least its not melting away at near 70 like it is down here.  Next season can't come fast enough.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 14, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Stowe and Smugglers as well.  Maybe not too much but at least its not melting away at near 70 like it is down here.  Next season can't come fast enough.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Too early to talk about next season, still plenty of this one left!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Stowe and Smugglers as well.  Maybe not too much but at least its not melting away at near 70 like it is down here.  Next season can't come fast enough.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Got a trip to Vail next week and then the AZ Summit. I'm not done!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Mar 14, 2012)

stek said:


> Where's all the snow in New England?



I think Saddleback is doing quite well considering the winter we have had and in regards to how others are doing.  Saddleback has always done well holding snow, if I had to guess, and they so choose, they could make a run as late as anyone.  How late that is, who knows.  The way things are going early to mid April might be all it takes.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2012)

2knees said:


> it's waaay early.  I have no idea why.



admit it, you hate your life


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Got a trip to Vail next week and then the AZ Summit. I'm not done!



This is what I want to hear!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 15, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> Too early to talk about next season, still plenty of this one left!



I'm not done yet.  3 days starting tomorrow and then maybe Utah or a couple of more in NNE.  But I still stand by my statement "Next year can't come fast enough".  In 45+ years of skiing IMO this is the worst I have seen.  I believe next season will be much different, thus my statement.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 15, 2012)

This is depressing as all hell.  I hope to make it to Wachusett on Saturday afternoon, since my wife's stupid car needs to be serviced.  She isn't about to sit at the dealership for 3 hours with a 1 year old.  I may try to get up to K-Mart next weekend, or Okemo depending on how the they fare with the blowtorch weather of next week.  WBZ is saying 80 ... 80 F'ing degrees in greater boston on Wednesday


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2012)

This sucks.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like Magic may be done after this weekend and with kids LAX, I may not be able to swing another trip further north


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 15, 2012)

From Magic's FB:
Based on current forecasts and snow pack depth, if you want to Ski Magic this spring, barring a major snow storm, *this weekend looks to be it.* Saturday and Sunday supposed to be 50s/60s and sunny. Let's all have at it and have some fun together!

:-(  Not unexpected given the warmth and limited snowmaking. I had fun my 3 days this season there for my 1st yr (and certainly not the last) yr at Magic.
Looking fwd to tracking improvements over the summer in anticipation of next year


----------



## 2knees (Mar 15, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> admit it, you hate your life



What was that line u came up with the other day?
I hated my life so I killed it


----------



## catskillman (Mar 15, 2012)

Just got word that Hunter changed the Localmotion Race finals from the 26th to the 19th.  Running out of snow..............

They have a big race on the 24th, wonder if that will happen?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2012)

mohawk in ct closed for season


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like enough left at Ski Ward for turn earning ...


----------



## RISkier (Mar 15, 2012)

Masskier said:


> Hard to believe that this is the middle of March.



No kidding. We skied the 3rd week in March last year. Did kind of a Northern NH tour. Snow was great and really had mid-winter conditions. I didn't pack enough warm clothes.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 15, 2012)

Berkshire East is not opening this weekend.  Rough winter for us here in the Western Mass/ Southern Vermont area.  Backcountry never filled in and I just didn't have a lot of time to travel up north.  I'll be up at the AZ Summit end of the month!


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Butternut closing this weekend.  Ugh.


----------



## RichT (Mar 15, 2012)

Mountain Creek's closed, Tuxedo Ridge and Mt Peter also........


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2012)

Skied Pat's today.  Getting thin quick, but it would appear Hurricane, Tornado and the Race Trail have enough coverage to make it another week.  They do have some snow to patch the cut over to the Hurricane triple, but even today when it was a "cold" 40 degrees or so, it was still pretty slushy.  Instead of trying to patch that area, it might make sense to just start haying it and have folks click out.

Speaking of the cut over you have to take, I've always had a bit of a gripe with it.   Pat's really should install snowmaking on the Lower Hurricane Liftline and work on a cut over above the beginner area to get down to the Hurricane Triple.  I've never skied Pat's when it's all that busy, I have to imagine that low cut over to the lift in front of the lodge deck is a complete mess at times.  Seems like an easy fix that would improve traffic flow.


----------



## bheemsoth (Mar 16, 2012)

Rumors KZone of an April 8th closing for Killington. Earliest I can recall.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2012)

bheemsoth said:


> Rumors KZone of an April 8th closing for Killington. Earliest I can recall.



Killington rumors????  blasphemy i say.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

2knees said:


> Killington rumors????  blasphemy i say.



:lol:


----------



## bheemsoth (Mar 16, 2012)

2knees said:


> Killington rumors????  blasphemy i say.



I would start a thread, but I'd just get blasted by the Killington lovers telling me how it's a really great thing that Killington is packing it in so early.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2012)

bheemsoth said:


> I would start a thread, but I'd just get blasted by the Killington lovers telling me how it's a really great thing that Killington is packing it in so early.



you'd get blasted regardless.  that's the beauty of k threads.  I say have at it.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

2knees said:


> you'd get blasted regardless.  that's the beauty of k threads.  I say have at it.



x2


----------



## dangah (Mar 16, 2012)

bheemsoth said:


> Rumors KZone of an April 8th closing for Killington. Earliest I can recall.



I can tell you that is not the plan. Our intention is to still operate through the end of April. Of course, Mother Nature always has the ultimate say.

-Killington Resort


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 16, 2012)

yeah we can use another Kmart Epic fail thread:razz::flame:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

dangah said:


> I can tell you that is not the plan. Our intention is to still operate through the end of April. Of course, Mother Nature always has the ultimate say.
> 
> -Killington Resort



Nice!  I hope to get up there for some spring skiing!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Nice!  I hope to get up there for some spring skiing!



 +1


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2012)

dangah said:


> I can tell you that is not the plan. Our intention is to still operate through the end of April. Of course, Mother Nature always has the ultimate say.
> 
> -Killington Resort



haven't been in a while... time to get back.. good news.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2012)

Madroch said:


> haven't been in a while... time to get back.. good news.



They do have some great spring skiing and if conditions are good I might head to Killington in few weeks.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 16, 2012)

Hunter is going down fast - they just moved Pond Skimming to next week!  That is typically the end!


They had $17 lift tickets today and from the webcam the place is empty.  The weather looks bad and the mountain worse.  I am heading over now.  Hope they at least get a great bar day today, as it is their St. Pats party


----------



## skiur (Mar 16, 2012)

no way they make it till the end of aprill.  Lucky if they make easter.  Superstar area is the only place that has any base depths, besides bear which is a moot point anyway,  They say lower skyship closes sunday, if it makes it though saturday which I doubt, With next weeks forecast of 70's at elevation not much will make it, 2 weeks of those temps and we will only be skiing off the superstar lift.  Ma nature has been a real bitch this year.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 16, 2012)

Shawnee Mt. in the Poconos is still open.  I'm likely going to get a pass there next year, and I must say, I'm impressed.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 16, 2012)

It's official, as of noon today, Greek Peak in central NY is done for the season. I'm not surprised, I was there yesterday and things looked pretty bleak. Glad I took the day off to ski there, it was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 16, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Shawnee Mt. in the Poconos is still open.  I'm likely going to get a pass there next year, and I must say, I'm impressed.



I've skied Shawnee but once, it was because my friend was staying there. I was impressed with the terrain park. I don't use them, it looked great, like it belonged at a bigger mountain. It was a nice Spring day, I had fun. I was skiing Taos a couple days prior, talk about extremes.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 16, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I was skiing Taos a couple days prior, talk about extremes.



Ha!

It's the closest ski area to me, they have a SkiBaby program for 3 year olds, and the early bird season pass price is the cheapest around at less than $300.  It's a no brainer.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 16, 2012)

I can relate St. Bear, I'm a Greek Peak season pass holder, $325 per year, but I love to travel to ski also. I live exactly between Greek and Elk, and would love to alternate years, but Elk wants $735, too rich for my blood. I like Elk, going Sunday, will make day four there this year.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 17, 2012)

As much as it pains me to say it....Ski Sundown is closed as of 5pm


----------



## Nick (Mar 17, 2012)

This thread = depressing as hell


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2012)

ski sundown - done!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Someone posted on TGR that Middlebury Snow Bowl will close tomorrow.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 17, 2012)

Add Magic to the closed list.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 17, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I can relate St. Bear, I'm a Greek Peak season pass holder, $325 per year, but I love to travel to ski also. I live exactly between Greek and Elk, and would love to alternate years, but Elk wants $735, too rich for my blood. I like Elk, going Sunday, will make day four there this year.



will be up there tomorrow as well...should be good


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2012)

MRG closing tomorrow.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 17, 2012)

My bleak prediction is that by the end of this coming week there will be less than ten New England/New York ski areas still open.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 17, 2012)

Was up at Smuggs today and the word from the locals is that they plan to close after next weekend.  Had a good time but many runs were quite boney. Good to have rock ski's.  Love spring skiing but this is too early.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 18, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> My bleak prediction is that by the end of this coming week there will be less than ten New England/New York ski areas still open.


I'd go further than that. After next weekend, I think we'll be down to half a dozen or less. Prob something like Killington, Sugarbush, Sugarloaf, Stowe, and Wildcat or something like that. What I saw yesterday was frightening. Anything that isn't freezing up overnight never corns and is just turning to pure slush. Base areas are getting fried. 50s-60s for five days in a row without a freeze at night is going to destroy most areas. Just the worst possible scenario.

At least we know it can't ever get worse than this. uke:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2012)

If anyone has means to get to Snowbird/Alta their getting lots of snow, another 20 inches to fall is forecasted.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 18, 2012)

^ I'm with thetrailboss at Snowbird right now. If its any consolation yesterday morning was like a bad day in the east with everything frozen solid. I was wondering why I flew 4 hours for this. Then it started dumping in the late afternoon and it turned into a powder day. It still continues to dump. Hoping to slay some Mormon pow!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> ^ I'm with thetrailboss at Snowbird right now. If its any consolation yesterday morning was like a bad day in the east with everything frozen solid. I was wondering why I flew 4 hours for this. Then it started dumping in the late afternoon and it turned into a powder day. It still continues to dump. Hoping to slay some Mormon pow!



Enjoy every sweet slc Salty powdered days,  I always remember those.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I'd go further than that. After next weekend, I think we'll be down to half a dozen or less. Prob something like Killington, Sugarbush, Sugarloaf, Stowe, and Wildcat or something like that. What I saw yesterday was frightening. Anything that isn't freezing up overnight never corns and is just turning to pure slush. Base areas are getting fried. 50s-60s for five days in a row without a freeze at night is going to destroy most areas. Just the worst possible scenario.
> 
> At least we know it can't ever get worse than this. uke:



you think Jay will be done after next weekend?

this is just crazy


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> you think Jay will be done after next weekend?
> 
> this is just crazy


I was at Jay Fri. & beside it being warm it poured all day.

Sounds like there wasn't as much rain to the south.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 18, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> you think Jay will be done after next weekend?
> 
> this is just crazy


I don't know. Jay might be in the mix and Sunday River might be too. I am worried about Jay's run outs. Not much natural up there this year and it didn't have time to fully pack down and consolidate before it got warm. We'll find out once the calendar flips over to April.

This type of weather must do wonders for their waterpark. Ski the corn until it gets mushy and then do the water thing.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> This type of weather must do wonders for their waterpark. Ski the corn until it gets mushy and then do the water thing.


You can't book a room at the Jay Hotel without the price including access to the water park. Super pricey for the hotel, they wanted well over $400 + tax for 3 of us this past Thurs. night & it didn't include dinner or breakfast. We didn't book ahead & the hotel was full when we arrived (good thing). We wound up staying just down the road at Cinders Lodge. Came out to just under $47 each with tax including a decent continental breakfast. Nice room with 3 queen size beds. They also had a good in house restaurant that was reasonably priced. If we wanted to do the water park thing it was $35 each for admission. I think we came out way ahead.

Just for information purposes there was more natural snow down at Stowe then at Jay & they still had a deep base on the man made trails.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2012)

Cannon may not make to next weekend!  I was up there today and there was a lot of standing and running water on the runs.


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 18, 2012)

Attitash is shooting to make it 2 more weekend.  "We're shooting for March 31" - That was yesterday...

The Cat is saying hopefully thru 4/15, but that is not looking likely. Prob make Easter thou 

  SR will be open through 4/15...  Annual British Invasion is the week of 4/8....

  Loaf's ReggaeFest is 4/12-4/15..  Gonna be interesting w/ the warmest temps away from the coast in the next few weeks, even that may be a stretch..  Most people aren't there for the skiing anyway...


----------



## Zand (Mar 18, 2012)

Every snowmaking trail off the Jet at Jay is still deep. Natural trails are still skiable for a few more days at least. They probably won't make May this year but to say they're not going to make it another couple weeks is very pessimistic lol.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 18, 2012)

Zand said:


> Every snowmaking trail off the Jet at Jay is still deep. Natural trails are still skiable for a few more days at least. They probably won't make May this year but to say they're not going to make it another couple weeks is very pessimistic lol.


The trails don't matter. It is the base area that matters. Maybe I am being pessimistic. I don't think we'll have more than one or two areas go past April 1st.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> The trails don't matter. It is the base area that matters. Maybe I am being pessimistic. I don't think we'll have more than one or two areas go past April 1st.



I agree after seeing what I saw today.


----------



## skisheep (Mar 18, 2012)

Whiteface is still claiming an april 8th closing, but there is no way thats going to happen. Best guess is open this week and this weekend, closed next week, and open for one last weekend downloading off the gondola.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 18, 2012)

Never seen a melt down like Killington today.  Water gushing down a couple of runs.  Ramshead and Snowshed are probably toast after today and several other parts will not make it through this week.  Very sad  :sad: Superstar and Skylark had pretty good coverage.  I'm probably done now myself and all I can say is good riddence to the 2011-2012 season.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## oakapple (Mar 18, 2012)

I skied Stratton today. Very soupy. I do have an Aspen/Snowmass trip planned, but I am done with the East for this season.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 18, 2012)

Windham is closing Monday thru Friday of this week; then they'll open one more day, next Saturday, and skiing will be free.


----------



## jaja111 (Mar 18, 2012)

Out here in the boonies, Holiday Valley ended the season with a thunderstorm that rolled in at 2:45pm. It was sort of fitting to get a$$f@(ked by the weather. Very fitting for the season.


----------



## Angus (Mar 18, 2012)

oakapple said:


> I skied Stratton today. Very soupy.



was there Saturday and although the skiing was good - basically skied bumps all day on two trails - upper standard and liftline, with the weather forecast this week, I'm not sure what will be open. coverage was getting pretty sketchy elsewhere.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks like MRG is done.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2012)

I skied at Shawnee Mountain today. Never seen anything like it in my life. The goal was to aim for the white stuff and avoid the brown stuff.  I have no idea why it was even open.  Three trails, plus the bunnyslope.  And for one trail, you had to take off your skis and walk about 50 yards to get to the  start of the snow.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 19, 2012)

Pico was aiming for Apr 1, looks like next weekend will be it.  lots of brown poking thru at K.  heard they have about 800 brits coming next week for a ski holiday...K is trucking the snow from the half-pipes they used at the dew tour to cover some areas over at snowdon


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 19, 2012)

Elk went from 25 trails yesterday to 13 today...going going gone


----------



## WJenness (Mar 19, 2012)

Getting scared for the AZ Summit at the 'Loaf... their trail count took a huge hit today...

Anyone up that way have eyes on the situation?

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2012)

WJenness said:


> Getting scared for the AZ Summit at the 'Loaf... their trail count took a huge hit today...
> 
> Anyone up that way have eyes on the situation?
> 
> -w



It's gonna be lapping bumps off the Spillway chair all weekend.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 19, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I don't know. Jay might be in the mix and Sunday River might be too. I am worried about Jay's run outs. Not much natural up there this year and it didn't have time to fully pack down and consolidate before it got warm. We'll find out once the calendar flips over to April.
> 
> This type of weather must do wonders for their waterpark. Ski the corn until it gets mushy and then do the water thing.



Sunday River will definitely be in the mix beyond this weekend. There is still a deep base on the snowmaking trails at Barker. The Dumont Cup is next weekend, and the jumps are literally taller than the lift. After the event, that snow can easily be moved a short distance to cover the base area. They have even stated that if they get the right temps, they will make more snow! My guess would be that a 4/1 closing would be the worst case scenario, but that 4/8 or even 4/15 is a disctinct possibility if they get just a little cooperation from mother nature. Parrot Head weekend is 4/7 and 4/8, so I know they will do everything in their power to stay open for that.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 19, 2012)

4aprice said:


> I'm probably done now myself and all I can say is good riddence to the 2011-2012 season.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



May have spoken too soon as Utah may be calling

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 19, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I skied at Shawnee Mountain today. Never seen anything like it in my life. The goal was to aim for the white stuff and avoid the brown stuff.  I have no idea why it was even open.  Three trails, plus the bunnyslope.  And for one trail, you had to take off your skis and walk about 50 yards to get to the  start of the snow.



Love it.  I can't wait to give them my money next year.

Seriously.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> It's gonna be lapping bumps off the Spillway chair all weekend.



Are they capable of downloading on the Double Runner if the base area is toast?


----------



## tipsdown (Mar 19, 2012)

Seems like Saddleback has been left off this list...They have the ability to stay open as long as anyone. They'll be open this weekend for sure, and I'm guessing a couple of weekends beyond that.  Starting Friday, nights will be dipping below freezing again..


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 19, 2012)

*Hold on everybody*

If some of the late players make it through this weekend things look like they may be looking up.Last few forecasts are indicating a big temp change this weekend and possible big snowstorm in the mountains around Tuesday if everything comes together.Cross those fingers.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Are they capable of downloading on the Double Runner if the base area is toast?



I'm sure there's enough snow they can push around to at least make a run-out for everyone. I remember some very long lines at the spillway chair in springs past, so I do hope there is more open and that the new chair has a higher capacity than the old doubles.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm just hoping for no wind.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2012)

Wachusett is closed for the week and will make a call on reopening Friday. With 70's all week I think that's wishful thinking ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm just hoping for no wind.



And no freeze like we've gotten in the last couple summits ...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> *Love it.  I can't wait to give them my money next year.*
> 
> Seriously.



They do have very nice people that work there.  A very homey feel.  But the only reason I went was it was the last day, I had 2 vouchers, and nothing else to do but watch NCAA basketball on a Sunday afternoon. 

 It was good for the gf too, as she's never skied in 70 degree temps before, but truth be told she didnt like it (to be fair, there wasnt a lot to like, lol).  We only did 5 runs, as it was pretty lame, and her skis are somewhat new +  these were definitely "PTEX beware" conditions.  The last thing I wanted was for her to suffer a coreshot on skis she's only used about 10 times on the last day of the season when we were just goofing around.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 19, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> They do have very nice people that work there.  A very homey feel.  But the only reason I went was it was the last day, I had 2 vouchers, and nothing else to do but watch NCAA basketball on a Sunday afternoon.
> 
> It was good for the gf too, as she's never skied in 70 degree temps before, but truth be told she didnt like it (to be fair, there wasnt a lot to like, lol).  We only did 5 runs, as it was pretty lame, and her skis are somewhat new +  these were definitely "PTEX beware" conditions.  The last thing I wanted was for her to suffer a coreshot on skis she's only used about 10 times on the last day of the season when we were just goofing around.



Completely understand.

I just love to see the commitment.  If I'm going to spend hundreds of dollars for myself and my wife, it's good to know that I'll have an option to ski there until the very last day possible, not just whenever they decide it's good for business to close the doors.

In addition, I plan on going to a lot of the off-season festivals they hold.  I've always been interested (I mean who wouldn't be interested in a Garlic Festival or Chili Cookoff?), but I've never made it.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 19, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks like MRG is done.



Damn...had two vouchers and was hoping to get there this week...not happening now lol.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> In addition,* I plan on going to a lot of the off-season festivals they hold.  I've always been interested *(I mean who wouldn't be interested in a Garlic Festival or Chili Cookoff?), *but I've never made it.*



Funny you should say that.  

We were looking at the festival list yesterday before we left, and we both thought, _"WTH do we never check these out?"_, as the gf only lives about 50 minutes south of there and yet we've never been to one of their many festivals.  We'll definitely check out the Celtic Festival at least.  And although I'm not a huge fan of various sausages, _"The Poconos Wurst Festival"_ has to be the greatest name in the history of festivals.


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 19, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> It's gonna be lapping bumps off the Spillway chair all weekend.



   Loaf lost 50+ trails in 2 days !!!   AZ and ReggaeFest are in BIG touble....


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 19, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I skied at Shawnee Mountain today. Never seen anything like it in my life. The goal was to aim for the white stuff and avoid the brown stuff.  I have no idea why it was even open.  Three trails, plus the bunnyslope.  And for one trail, you had to take off your skis and walk about 50 yards to get to the  start of the snow.



This is what K regulars are demanding the stay open for by the way.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 19, 2012)

Gore is closed until Thursday. 
http://www.goremountain.com/

Btw, I've never seen so many people on a mountain in nothing more than a tank top and gym shorts as this past weekend.


----------



## MadPadraic (Mar 19, 2012)

WJenness said:


> Getting scared for the AZ Summit at the 'Loaf... their trail count took a huge hit today...
> 
> Anyone up that way have eyes on the situation?
> 
> -w



I was there this weekend. The biggest problem is rocks are poking through, which spread. The super quad and skyline still had decent coverage, but ....

Sadly, Misery Whip seems done for.


----------



## EatSleepSki (Mar 20, 2012)

Sugarbush changed the date on pond skimming to 3/24 from 3/31.  think they are getting nervous they will have to close or that no contestants will show up??


----------



## buellski (Mar 20, 2012)

EatSleepSki said:


> Sugarbush changed the date on pond skimming to 3/24 from 3/31.  think they are getting nervous they will have to close or that no contestants will show up??



Sunapee cancelled their pond skimming :-(


----------



## hammer (Mar 20, 2012)

Been checking around at NH areas...Sunapee, Gunstock, and Pats Peak are hanging in there although Pats Peak is going fast.  I'm actually surprised that they have made it this far.  Crotched was very slushy on Saturday but they could have stayed open with the coverage they had.  Don't blame them but it's interesting how they closed but Pats Peak didn't.

I'm done for the season and OK with it...no time to go on a long road trip, and skiing the slush is perilous if you don't have the skills to coast above it.  Don't want to get injured before going on vacation in a few weeks.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 20, 2012)

EatSleepSki said:


> Sugarbush changed the date on pond skimming to 3/24 from 3/31.  think they are getting nervous they will have to close or that no contestants will show up??





buellski said:


> Sunapee cancelled their pond skimming :-(



Mount Snow's is scheduled for this Saturday the 24th(no change in date) in conjunction with Regae Fest.  The tongue and cheek joke with some of the management and ambassadors last weekend is that they'll have plenty of WATER to fill the pond, just not sure if they'll be enough snow in the area that they're planning on having the pond this year (had to move it to the otherside of the base area this year because of where the storrage barn for the Bluebird Express is) to get the pond deep enough!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2012)

It looks like its supposed to get cold again after saturday.  not that it matters at this point.  the damage has been done.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 20, 2012)

2knees said:


> It looks like its supposed to get cold again after saturday.  not that it matters at this point.  the damage has been done.



Oh, it matters. It will help preserve whats left and hopefully allow some areas to make in another couple/few weeks. As unlikely as it seems now, I would not rule out April snow, particularly at far northern areas like Saddleback and Sugarloaf. April is statistically Sugarloaf's second snowiest month of the year. Sunday River has stated that they will fire up the snow guns again too, temperatures permitting. They also still have a very deep base on certain trails. Things certainly look bleak, but it is definitely NOT over.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Bromley closed Sunday.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 20, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> Oh, it matters. It will help preserve whats left and hopefully allow some areas to make in another couple/few weeks. As unlikely as it seems now, I would not rule out April snow, particularly at far northern areas like Saddleback and Sugarloaf. April is statistically Sugarloaf's second snowiest month of the year. Sunday River has stated that they will fire up the snow guns again too, temperatures permitting. They also still have a very deep base on certain trails. Things certainly look bleak, but it is definitely NOT over.



While I agree that there's a good chance of April snow (reversion to the mean), best case scenario is that it benefits Saddleback, Sugarloaf, and possibly Jay and K-ton.  Most likely is that it's just blue balls for everyone.

Sunday River will make snow to ensure their Parrothead festival is a go, but beyond that I just don't see the business sense.


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Mar 20, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:
			
		

> I skied at Shawnee Mountain today. Never seen anything like it in my life. The goal was to aim for the white stuff and avoid the brown stuff. I have no idea why it was even open. Three trails, plus the bunnyslope. And for one trail, you had to take off your skis and walk about 50 yards to get to the start of the snow.





AdironRider said:


> This is what K regulars are demanding the stay open for by the way.


Completely wrong, AdironRider. Last year Killington shut down the Bear and Needles areas weeks before the snow melted. No walking would have been required. All I want is for the lifts to be open when there is snow. A moot point this year it seems.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 20, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> While I agree that there's a good chance of April snow (reversion to the mean), best case scenario is that it benefits Saddleback, Sugarloaf, and possibly Jay and K-ton.  Most likely is that it's just blue balls for everyone.
> 
> Sunday River will make snow to ensure their Parrothead festival is a go, but beyond that I just don't see the business sense.



Season's passes for next year are up for sale NOW.  I have no idea if any late effort to make snow will help sell passes, we buy them either way.  But it certainly shows committment and refusal to toss the towel in.  There is always a huge brit invasion to SR in late March/April, so they have to keep things covered.  There is deep deep coverage on some trails, making it through this week shouldn't be a problem (but will that big rock on top of white cap could cause early melting?).


----------



## Geoff (Mar 20, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Season's passes for next year are up for sale NOW.  I have no idea if any late effort to make snow will help sell passes, we buy them either way.  But it certainly shows committment and refusal to toss the towel in.  There is always a huge brit invasion to SR in late March/April, so they have to keep things covered.  There is deep deep coverage on some trails, making it through this week shouldn't be a problem (but will that big rock on top of white cap could cause early melting?).



Killington has a Brit invasion coming the first week of April, too.   I hope they like VW-sized moguls on Superstar.


----------



## Edd (Mar 20, 2012)

Just skied 4 NH ski areas in the last 3 days. Switched over from Wildcat to Attitash at lunchtime yesterday. Attitash is in better shape than The Cat I'm sorry to say. Nevertheless, the bartender at the Cat said they are going to shoot for May 1st. Not going to happen but I love the attitude.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 20, 2012)

Colder next week and possibly below average temps for April will probably save the season for the places that can make it through this week:

http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_englan...rd-warmth-abates-for-march-27-to-april-2.html


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> Oh, it matters. It will help preserve whats left and hopefully allow some areas to make in another couple/few weeks. As unlikely as it seems now, I would not rule out April snow, particularly at far northern areas like Saddleback and Sugarloaf. April is statistically Sugarloaf's second snowiest month of the year. Sunday River has stated that they will fire up the snow guns again too, temperatures permitting. They also still have a very deep base on certain trails. Things certainly look bleak, but it is definitely NOT over.



I guess I should've said not that it matters for most areas.


----------



## Tooth (Mar 20, 2012)

Its an amazing spring day here at Sugarloaf. Holy crap the weather is perfect. Almost too warm. If you can get out tomorrow I would. Its great spring skiing at its best.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 20, 2012)

Geoff said:


> Killington has a Brit invasion coming the first week of April, too.   I hope they like VW-sized moguls on Superstar.



Lol...that's all they'd have to offer?  SR has lots of coverage for all abilities.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 20, 2012)

http://mountsnow.com/3-20-12-closing-date/

"So here is the scoop – we will be skiing and riding through Sunday, March 25th and then we will close."

Ugh. Brewer's Festival canceled. Presumably Glade-iator too. Mt. Dew Vertical Challenge Finals canceled.

Slight chance of Carinthia reopening 3/31.

I am so, so bummed.


----------



## MadPadraic (Mar 20, 2012)

hammer said:


> Been checking around at NH areas...Sunapee, Gunstock, and Pats Peak are hanging in there although Pats Peak is going fast.  I'm actually surprised that they have made it this far.  Crotched was very slushy on Saturday but they could have stayed open with the coverage they had.  Don't blame them but it's interesting how they closed but Pats Peak didn't.



Crotched has never seemed very big into Spring skiing. Every single year we decided it's finally warm enough to do their midnight madness thing, and they've just ended it the week before.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 20, 2012)

*Bolton Valley*

From BV's Facebook:

"Well folks, this is the most un-fun post of the season. The warm temps this week are causing our snowpack to rapidly melt and become part of the Joiner Brook. Thus, the last day of the season will be this Sunday, March 25th. Lift tickets for the final few days will be just $25 per day. Thank you all for a great season and I hope you get in another day or two before Sunday."


----------



## Geoff (Mar 20, 2012)

Pico is closed for the year.   They thought they could re-open for the weekend but it ain't happening.


----------



## skizoo (Mar 20, 2012)

Okemo very likely to close this Sunday as well, though I doubt an official announcement will be made for a few days.


----------



## jaja111 (Mar 20, 2012)

Another western flank casualty, Bristol Mountain's last day was today after stretching the WROD to the 100th day open.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2012)

hammer said:


> Been checking around at NH areas...Sunapee, Gunstock, and Pats Peak are hanging in there although Pats Peak is going fast.  I'm actually surprised that they have made it this far.  Crotched was very slushy on Saturday but they could have stayed open with the coverage they had.  Don't blame them but it's interesting how they closed but Pats Peak didn't.



Skied Pat's today.  Not bad coverage.  They had lost a lot since I was there last week and they definitely will need to get creative, but I think they should be able to make it to the weekend.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 21, 2012)

Count Wachusett in the closed column.

"WE ARE CLOSED....UNLESS WE GET SOME NATURAL SNOW
We had a great day on Sunday the 18th with friends saying goodbye while the band was playing, the snow melting, the barbeque smoking and a few Wachusett Ales and Polar Seltzers were consumed... We just want to THANK YOU, our loyal friends and customers, for cheering us on as we worked hard for you. We had fun in spite of this being a terrible natural snow year with mild temperatures.  We still have between 50% - 80% (declining as we speak) snow coverage on the trails... Still lots of snow considering this massive, hopefully once in a lifetime, heat wave.  We will still consider re-opening if we get some late March natural snow! (You never can tell!)  We hope you had a chance to enjoy the snow that we made.  Folks told us that they were consistently surprised by the quality and quantity of the snow the guys made and groomed this year.  Next year WILL be better.  Stay tuned! "


----------



## Geoff (Mar 21, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Lol...that's all they'd have to offer?  SR has lots of coverage for all abilities.



Snowshed & Rams Head are closed.   Killington has no beginner terrain left at all.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2012)

jimmywilson69 said:


> That was kind of tounge in Cheek AZ,  I'm cool with you.
> 
> Hey I mean no harm or Jinx on the season, Just passing the word.
> 
> IMO  the season was jinxed by the October Snowstorm.  Nature fought winter back all season to "balance" tings out.



See, you did it, you jinxed the season. I blame it all on you. The mountain staff out of work, poor Timmy having to have to go barefoot cause daddy's snowmobile business went under, hotels closing shop due to bad business, ski shops going under. All your fault.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 21, 2012)

andyzee said:


> See, you did it, you jinxed the season. I blame it all on you. The mountain staff out of work, poor Timmy having to have to go barefoot cause daddy's snowmobile business went under, hotels closing shop due to bad business, ski shops going under. All your fault.



All kidding aside... with the season effectively over (more or less), I wonder what the economic impact will be on the region?  I hope no resorts/areas fold as a result of this crappy winter.  The same said for local ski shops... I think I read somewhere that business at one shop was off 35% due to the winter that never was.  Either way, this saturday i will try to make it out just to show my support to those still operating lifts.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 21, 2012)

Geoff said:


> Snowshed & Rams Head are closed.   Killington has no beginner terrain left at all.



Unbelievable.  What a winter..still hopeful for some natural.  But broke out the high heel sandels today anyway..if you can't beat em, join 'em...sigh. :angry:


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 21, 2012)

SR today - 90 trails "And you better believe we're not throwing in the towel early! We're going to keep skiing and riding into another six month season right through April. It's part of our commitment to you."  Man oh man...if they can do that, they're miracle workers.  SR rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 21, 2012)

andyzee said:


> See, you did it, you jinxed the season. I blame it all on you. The mountain staff out of work, poor Timmy having to have to go barefoot cause daddy's snowmobile business went under, hotels closing shop due to bad business, ski shops going under. All your fault.



I was awaiting for this post...  :lol:

Hey if I have that much pull on the weather, I'd certainly make it snow year round.  I am all for another Ice age.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 21, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> SR today - 90 trails "And you better believe we're not throwing in the towel early! We're going to keep skiing and riding into another six month season right through April. It's part of our commitment to you."  Man oh man...if they can do that, they're miracle workers.  SR rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Maybe I'll head to Maine next week...or New Mexico. Taos got 14" over the last couple days. It's supposed to be in the 70's this week however. Their website says more snow is possibly on the way. Decisions, decisions. I'm not ready to be done, damn it. Of course, I never am.;-)


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 21, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Maybe I'll head to Maine next week...or New Mexico. Taos got 14" over the last couple days. It's supposed to be in the 70's this week however. Their website says more snow is possibly on the way. Decisions, decisions. I'm not ready to be done, damn it. Of course, I never am.;-)



I'm halfway to taking tomorrow off and getting a last minute day in on Thursday...hmmmmm....


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2012)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I was awaiting for this post...  :lol:
> 
> Hey if I have that much pull on the weather, I'd certainly make it snow year round.  I am all for another Ice age.



We're waiting


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 21, 2012)

Has Woodbury closed yet??


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> I'm halfway to taking tomorrow off and getting a last minute day in on Thursday...hmmmmm....



I'll be up Friday and I think Norm is too.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 21, 2012)

Bob R said:


> I'll be up Friday and I think Norm is too.



Friday's tougher...hmmmm...4 day weekend would be nice..hmmmm....


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Geoff said:


> Snowshed & Rams Head are closed.   Killington has no beginner terrain left at all.


Only 3 lifts spinning today. Bear Mtn., Needle Eye  & Superstar chairs. K-1 is done.


----------



## lou12572 (Mar 21, 2012)

well windham has made it offical they're done.
they were trying to do a free day this saturday but
not to be. they will be having sales of equipment though
if anyone wants to go there.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 21, 2012)

Hunter is closing this Saturday - Details from their site below - 

Tube Slide Ride and End of Season Party
Saturday, March 24, 2012
Due to a lack of snow, our 2012 Pondskimming Contest has been replaced with our first-ever Tube Slide Ride and End of Season Party.

Here's how it works: participants ride down a snowy chute on a Snowtubing tube and try to skim across a shallow pool of water. Some might make it across, others probably won't! Costumes are highly encouraged.... let your imagination run wild.

Prizes will be awarded for Best Costume, Best Skim and, of course, Best Splash.

We'll have a BBQ and outdoor bar on the deck, with a DJ spinning your favorite tunes.  Saturday will be our last day of the season, so come on out and join us for a great party!


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 21, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Skied Pat's today.  Not bad coverage.  They had lost a lot since I was there last week and they definitely will need to get creative, but I think they should be able to make it to the weekend.



They were scheduled to close this Sunday anyway. I may try to take a run or 2 on Sunday if they make it to say goodbye until next year.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds pretty bleak at K:

Email update I just received:



> For today, the Bear Mountain Quad, Needle's Eye Express Quad and the Superstar Express Quad are operating. For Thursday through the weekend, it is likely that we will only be operating Bear Mountain Quad and Superstar Express Quad. The two pods will be isolated from one another and a shuttle will be operating between the two sites. As of today, there is still significant snow depth on Superstar trail.



Props for not killing Bear now though...

-w


----------



## oakapple (Mar 21, 2012)

WJenness said:


> Sounds pretty bleak at K:
> 
> Props for not killing Bear now though...


I suspect the British Invasion will be canceled. I mean, would YOU invade for this?


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 21, 2012)

oakapple said:


> I suspect the British Invasion will be canceled. I mean, would YOU invade for this?



I would run from this. Keep taking that plane ride to SLC and go to Snowbird...


----------



## Gilligan (Mar 21, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Lol...that's all they'd have to offer?  SR has lots of coverage for all abilities.



I am all for talking up a place that can survive this warm spell, but it sounds like you are actually enjoying the pain being suffered by other ski areas. Lol? What is wrong with you?


----------



## legalskier (Mar 21, 2012)

*Elk* is calling it quits tomorrow, 3-22. 
$10 tix.

http://www.elkskier.com/

:-(


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Skied Pat's today.  Not bad coverage.  They had lost a lot since I was there last week and they definitely will need to get creative, but I think they should be able to make it to the weekend.


How was Hurricane?  I remember in past seasons they have blown a lot of snow on that trail and the bumps can get pretty big.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 21, 2012)

Gilligan said:


> I am all for talking up a place that can survive this warm spell, but it sounds like you are actually enjoying the pain being suffered by other ski areas. Lol? What is wrong with you?



No, not at all.  Just completely surprised K didn't do as well or better.  I feel for everyone, this just sucks.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 21, 2012)

Bob R said:


> I'll be up Friday and I think Norm is too.



I'm on for Friday.  I'll txt you or Norm in AM.  Since there were no pow days I could use my time off for this winter, guaranteed my giving into spring slush instead means a big weekday spring dump coming.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> I'm on for Friday.  I'll txt you or Norm in AM.  Since there were no pow days I could use my time off for this winter, guaranteed my giving into spring slush instead means a big weekday spring dump coming.




Great.


----------



## Angus (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm headed up to Stowe this weekend and just checked the snow stake out, amazing

http://www.uvm.edu/skivt-l/?Page=depths.php


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 21, 2012)

lou12572 said:


> well windham has made it offical they're done.
> they were trying to do a free day this saturday but
> not to be. they will be having sales of equipment though
> if anyone wants to go there.



Damn, I let another Warren Miller voucher for Windham go unused. They give one every year in Binghamton, NY. They used to expire quite early in the season. This year they blacked them out for a period in the middle, but were good from March till close. Thought I'd get a chance to play hooky and make some Spring turns there, not to be. Damn this heat wave.:angry:


----------



## skidbump (Mar 22, 2012)

Belleayre is closing Sunday


----------



## WJenness (Mar 22, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Damn, I let another Warren Miller voucher for Windham go unused. They give one every year in Binghamton, NY.



I've got a Sugarbush one that might meet the same fate... I'm hoping that there might be something worth playing hooky for next week, but I'm not betting on it.

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2012)

Gunstock is done.  Was planning on heading up for a few last turns this afternoon, but they got fried yesterday and it couldn't reopen for today.  42 open trails this past weekend, to closed in 5 days.  crazy


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2012)

and, just checked my email to see that Ragged is done for the year as well.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 22, 2012)

Last Week:






This week:





Incredible


----------



## Plowboy (Mar 22, 2012)

Mount Ellen >>>> Done


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2012)

Plowboy said:


> Mount Ellen >>>> Done



fb -
Sugarbush Resort
We have closed Mt. Ellen for the day. We are trying to save snow for tomorrow and the weekend. The VT Thursday party is at Castlerock Pub instead of the Green Mountain Lounge this afternoon. Free food and live music are there for your enjoyment.


----------



## buellski (Mar 22, 2012)

Mt. Sunapee....done.

"The unprecedented week of summer like weather has brought our season to an abrupt end. Mount Sunapee will be closing at 4:00pm on Thursday March 22 for the 2011-2012 season. To put the weather in perspective the “ice out” on Lake Sunapee happened yesterday, March 21, eight days earlier than any year since 1869."


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2012)

skizoo said:


> Okemo very likely to close this Sunday as well, though I doubt an official announcement will be made for a few days.



email today confirms it


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow.  Sugarbush North, Okemo, and Sunapee are closed or close to it.


----------



## lou12572 (Mar 22, 2012)

well looked extended forcast for north creek (gore mtn) calling for rain tomorrow into sunday am. checked gore website they're closed as of end of today. there went my
try for this weekend, damn this season was way to short. :evil: praying jay will hold out till next friday


----------



## Edd (Mar 22, 2012)

Headed to Burlington for a show Saturday night. Hoping for the best for Sun - Tue and Im willing to ski anywhere.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 22, 2012)

Burke is planning on being open through the weekend and then closing mid-week with hopes of re-opening for the next weekend 31st-1st.



> We will shut down all operations Monday-Friday, March 26-30 with the hopes of opening one last weekend on March 31 and April 1 for skiing & riding and our annual Pond Skimming Celebration. In the event warm temperatures persist this could be our final weekend. After much consideration, we were unable to move Pond Skimming ahead to this weekend because the extreme temperatures made it impossible to form a pond with the loose snow.


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2012)

It's March 22nd.  Winter officially ended on Monday the 19th.
An April Fool's day storm is only in my dreams.

This is pathetic.


----------



## hammer (Mar 22, 2012)

Bumps at Pats Peak (picture from their web site)...but they are closing tomorrow.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 22, 2012)

buellski said:


> Mt. Sunapee....done.
> 
> "The unprecedented week of summer like weather has brought our season to an abrupt end. Mount Sunapee will be closing at 4:00pm on Thursday March 22 for the 2011-2012 season. To put the weather in perspective the “ice out” on Lake Sunapee happened yesterday, March 21, eight days earlier than any year since 1869."



Amazing how quickly it deteriorated.  Sunday was perfect.

No more AcroBag.  Boooo!  Kick in the nuts for the FestEvol concert as well.


----------



## buellski (Mar 22, 2012)

powbmps said:


> Amazing how quickly it deteriorated.  Sunday was perfect.
> 
> No more AcroBag.  Boooo!  Kick in the nuts for the FestEvol concert as well.



Yeah, my son is not going to be happy.  He was pretty upset when they closed the parks but the thought of the AcroBag had him pretty excited about this weekend. 

 Wonder what they're going to do for the people that bought concert/lift ticket packages.


----------



## jerryg (Mar 22, 2012)

KMart  = 14 trails. Holy $hit! That sucks...


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 22, 2012)

jerryg said:


> KMart  = 14 trails. Holy $hit! That sucks...



Correction, make that 13 trails...


----------



## Puck it (Mar 22, 2012)

I will not be going any where this weekend with the triage status being reported.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 22, 2012)

Likely open this weekend:

Vermont-
Bolton (Saturday Only)
Burke
Jay
Edit=:lol:Killington:lol:
Edit2=Okemo
Mt Snow
Smuggs
Stowe
Stratton
Sugarbush

New Hampy-
Attitash
Bretton Woods
Cannon
Loon
Waterville
Wildcat

Maine-
Sunday River
Saddleback
Sugarloaf


Plenty of places still open this weekend (some just barely).  This is better than I had predicted earlier this week as I figured there would be less than 10. So get out there and get it since there will likely be several bowing out after Sunday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> Likely open this weekend:
> 
> Vermont-
> Bolton (Saturday Only)
> ...



You excluded Killington from your list.  Somehow I find that hilarious.  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2012)

Plowboy said:


> Mount Ellen >>>> Done



man, if ever there was a Spring where Sugarbush could've dusted everyone with a late season Mt. Ellen spring operation, this is the one.


----------



## skisheep (Mar 22, 2012)

What a diffrence a week makes

from 59 trails to 13 at whiteface, and what they have is ugly....

Closing Sunday with slim possibility of bonus weekend next weekend but doubtful.


----------



## Method9455 (Mar 22, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> Likely open this weekend:
> 
> Vermont-
> Bolton (Saturday Only)
> ...



Okemo as well I think


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 22, 2012)

Yep, I had Killington and Okemo in my original draft butwhile building the Vermont section of the list, I accidently hit the Back button. I restarted by pasted in text that I had saved to my clipboard forgetting that I had typed those in after copying.


----------



## Zand (Mar 22, 2012)

Still in shock how much more Okemo has open than Killington right now. 13 trails at K, 30 something at Okemo.


----------



## skizoo (Mar 22, 2012)

Zand said:


> Still in shock how much more Okemo has open than Killington right now. 13 trails at K, 30 something at Okemo.




Ahh no, don't believe the numbers, Okemo has maybe 5 or 6  real trails open and they are in horrendous shape. They're only open to get them through the Festevol weekend, if they can even make it til Sunday


----------



## St. Jerry (Mar 22, 2012)

*Gore = Dunzo*

22 trails Thursday.  Zero friday


----------



## Tooth (Mar 22, 2012)

Posted on Facebook about a half hour ago...

With the record heat this week, there have been a lot of questions about our operating plans going forward, and potential closing dates. To help answer these questions, we want to share an email from our General Manager that went out to our staff this afternoon:

"All,

Even with all of the strange weather we’ve seen this winter, this week has been truly exceptional. As I write this email, the temperature on the thermometer reads 72 degrees, making it the third straight day we’ve been in the 70s. Even our elevation, which typically helps us keep snow later than most resorts, has worked against us this week – at 7:30 this morning the temperature in Kingfield was 39 degrees, while the temperature at the top of Skyline was 58. We’ve never seen weather like this, and I know this has raised some questions among all of you regarding our operating plans going forward. 

While I can’t say with any certainty what the weather has in store for us over the next month, I can assure you of this: we are the King of Spring, and we will do whatever it takes to keep skiing, and to deliver a great experience to our guests. Going forward, our plan is to remain open at least through Reggae weekend (April 14-15), and for as long after that as snow holds out. 

Clearly our snowpack and open terrain have taken a substantial hit during this week’s record heat. Our latest forecasts are calling for cooler, more seasonable temperatures to return this weekend, and our grooming crew will do their best to put things back together. If the weather pattern changes and we receive enough snow, our Ski Patrol will be ready to reopen closed terrain. If temperatures get cold enough, we have not ruled out firing up our snowmaking system again. And even if this record-breaking heat returns and makes skiing impossible, Reggae Fest will go on as scheduled. 

We have no intentions of throwing in the towel yet, and I’d like to thank you all in advance for helping us communicate that commitment to all of our guests. 

As you all know well, April can be (and typically is) a snowy month here in the mountains. In fact, over the past five years, we’ve seen an average of 2.5 feet of April snow, including 95 inches in April of 2007. 

We don’t think Mother Nature has given up on winter yet, and neither have we. 

Sincerely, 

John Diller"


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 22, 2012)

I think it hit 60 degrees today at my house in Wilson WY. Crazy.


----------



## Edd (Mar 22, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Posted on Facebook about a half hour ago...
> 
> With the record heat this week, there have been a lot of questions about our operating plans going forward, and potential closing dates. To help answer these questions, we want to share an email from our General Manager that went out to our staff this afternoon:
> 
> ...




That's how you do it.  I'm going Apr 1st for a couple of days.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 22, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Posted on Facebook about a half hour ago...
> 
> With the record heat this week, there have been a lot of questions about our operating plans going forward, and potential closing dates. To help answer these questions, we want to share an email from our General Manager that went out to our staff this afternoon:
> 
> ...


 
Very nice.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 22, 2012)

This may be Sugarbush's last weekend:  

http://www.sugarbush.com/blogs/wins-word/going-fast-171


----------



## MadPatSki (Mar 22, 2012)

Just updated my blog post. Here is a rundown for the entire East:

70 or less ski areas that are looking to open this weekend.

ON: 1 maybe
QC: 42 or less (wasn't able to confirm some of them)
NB: 2
NS: 1
NL: 1 or more
NY: 4
VT: 10
NH: 6
ME: 3

You've seen the list for New England. Here is the rest of the East.

List of ski areas looking to open this weekend:
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012...ster-and-winter-hating-heatwave/#comment-1406


----------



## legalskier (Mar 22, 2012)

_This is the end, beautiful friend_


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 23, 2012)

Pats peak website...
We are sad to report that PATS PEAK will be closing down for the 2011/2012 season at 4pm on Friday, March 23rd.  It has been a long but valiant effort between our snowmakers/groomers and Mother Nature. For a good stretch our over 6 feet of man-made snow held its ground. We hope that you were able to make it out during this time to enjoy WINTER. Alas, she rules and we surrender to her beach party. Despite Mother Nature’s unkind temperament this season, we thank you for joining us for some fun on slopes all thanks to our snowmakers!

Might have to hike up Sunday and get a few turns in anyway.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 23, 2012)

So who is making snow this weekend? Any area serious about April (at least beyond April 1st) is probably going to have to make some snow OR cross their fingers that mother nature helps out. Sugarloaf has hinted they may. Any other hints?

Many areas just need some base area snow. With the 80 degree days behind us, a little touch up work at the base could extend things another week or two for some areas.

Has snow ever been made so late in the season before?


----------



## lou12572 (Mar 23, 2012)

whiteface will be closing on the 25th (sunday) and will determine by mid week to see if they will open on the 31st and 1st. time to get my fishing gear ready for the 1st.8) i think this season is a done deal still hoping for jay next friday though.


----------



## soposkier (Mar 23, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> So who is making snow this weekend? Any area serious about April (at least beyond April 1st) is probably going to have to make some snow OR cross their fingers that mother nature helps out. Sugarloaf has hinted they may. Any other hints?
> 
> Many areas just need some base area snow. With the 80 degree days behind us, a little touch up work at the base could extend things another week or two for some areas.
> 
> Has snow ever been made so late in the season before?



Ive got to imagine that if anyone does make snow it will be Sugarloaf.  Boyne seems to be quite competitive to have Sunday River the first to open and Sugarloaf the last to close.  Still holding out for a 97" April at the loaf....


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 23, 2012)

Add Cannon to the list.Closing this Sunday 3-25.And to riv,I've seen SR make snow in April some years back.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 23, 2012)

SIKSKIER said:


> Add Cannon to the list.Closing this Sunday 3-25.And to riv,I've seen SR make snow in April some years back.


 
I was thinking of going up tomorrow but is it really worth the drive to connect the dots.  You have any intel for me, it would be appreciated.


----------



## skiur (Mar 23, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> So who is making snow this weekend? Any area serious about April (at least beyond April 1st) is probably going to have to make some snow OR cross their fingers that mother nature helps out. Sugarloaf has hinted they may. Any other hints?
> 
> Many areas just need some base area snow. With the 80 degree days behind us, a little touch up work at the base could extend things another week or two for some areas.
> 
> Has snow ever been made so late in the season before?



K has made snow this late before, but I think we can safely say they wont be this year or any other with powder in chage.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Pats peak website...
> We are sad to report that PATS PEAK will be closing down for the 2011/2012 season at 4pm on Friday, March 23rd.  It has been a long but valiant effort between our snowmakers/groomers and Mother Nature. For a good stretch our over 6 feet of man-made snow held its ground. We hope that you were able to make it out during this time to enjoy WINTER. Alas, she rules and we surrender to her beach party. Despite Mother Nature’s unkind temperament this season, we thank you for joining us for some fun on slopes all thanks to our snowmakers!
> 
> Might have to hike up Sunday and get a few turns in anyway.



I can recall when I skied there that they usually closed the last weekend of March as it was.  But in recent years they have been pushing the limits on both ends of the season, which is nice.


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Mar 23, 2012)

Zand said:


> Still in shock how much more Okemo has open than Killington right now. 13 trails at K, 30 something at Okemo.



Friday morning Okemo says: "We have 9 trails and 2 lifts open today"

K is still claiming 13, but will probably close half of them (i.e. Bear) after Saturday.


----------



## EatSleepSki (Mar 23, 2012)

*NH*

how can Loon make their snow report sound so fabulous?  anyone been this week?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 23, 2012)

Stowes webcams showing Gondolier is cooked:






Still some good lines off the Four Runner:


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 23, 2012)

EatSleepSki said:


> how can Loon make their snow report sound so fabulous?  anyone been this week?



I am tempted to check them out tomorrow. Hard to say... I doubt they still have a base of 27-41 inches like they are claiming.


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Mar 23, 2012)

Bostonian said:


> I am tempted to check them out tomorrow. Hard to say... I doubt they still have a base of 27-41 inches like they are claiming.



I have never understood the base claims. Once the bare spots start showing up, isn't the base 0" to whatever?


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 23, 2012)

Ski the Moguls said:


> I have never understood the base claims. Once the bare spots start showing up, isn't the base 0" to whatever?



They're not bare spots... It's organic brown snow..


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 23, 2012)

Ski the Moguls said:


> I have never understood the base claims. Once the bare spots start showing up, isn't the base 0" to whatever?



That wouldn't be very good for PR, now would it?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2012)

Really bad news:  Burke is canceling their famous pond skimming contest:  



> *Hello Burkies,
> It is with sadness that I have to announce that we have made the tough  decision to cancel Pond Skimming for this season.  We gave it our very  best to keep some snow to make a pond for next week, but these crazy  temperatures (especially on Thursday) have melted away any chances of  having our favorite event.    We will come back strong next season with a  bigger and better event for everyone!!!!!*


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 23, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> So who is making snow this weekend? Any area serious about April (at least beyond April 1st) is probably going to have to make some snow OR cross their fingers that mother nature helps out. Sugarloaf has hinted they may. Any other hints?
> 
> Many areas just need some base area snow. With the 80 degree days behind us, a little touch up work at the base could extend things another week or two for some areas.
> 
> Has snow ever been made so late in the season before?



Update from Sunday River on 3/23. 

It's been an interesting week here at Sunday River. The heat wave has come and gone and we're left with quite a network of trails. Although we have the most open terrain in the East, we aren't going to stop there. We're going to turn snowguns on this Sunday night. That's right. SNOWGUNS ARE COMING ON! And we're going to keep those suckers on for as long as possible this week. In the meantime, groomers are getting out there tonight to move around a serious amount of snow for us to enjoy this weekend. Check back in with us in the morning to find out exactly where the pressed corduroy will be.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> Update from Sunday River on 3/23.
> 
> It's been an interesting week here at Sunday River. The heat wave has come and gone and we're left with quite a network of trails. Although we have the most open terrain in the East, we aren't going to stop there. We're going to turn snowguns on this Sunday night. That's right. SNOWGUNS ARE COMING ON! And we're going to keep those suckers on for as long as possible this week. In the meantime, groomers are getting out there tonight to move around a serious amount of snow for us to enjoy this weekend. Check back in with us in the morning to find out exactly where the pressed corduroy will be.



Wow...that is commitment.  Impressive.


----------



## skiur (Mar 23, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> Update from Sunday River on 3/23.
> 
> It's been an interesting week here at Sunday River. The heat wave has come and gone and we're left with quite a network of trails. Although we have the most open terrain in the East, we aren't going to stop there. We're going to turn snowguns on this Sunday night. That's right. SNOWGUNS ARE COMING ON! And we're going to keep those suckers on for as long as possible this week. In the meantime, groomers are getting out there tonight to move around a serious amount of snow for us to enjoy this weekend. Check back in with us in the morning to find out exactly where the pressed corduroy will be.



wow, wonder is SL will too, wish it wasnt so damn far away


----------



## Angus (Mar 23, 2012)

kind of mucking up the thread but another record falls to the heat...

CONCORD, N.H.—New Hampshire's unique hallmark of spring -- ice-out on Lake Winnipesaukee -- has been declared, the earliest on record.

Ice-out signals when the M.S. Mount Washington cruise ship can leave its Meredith winter dock and travel the state's largest lake unimpeded by ice floes.

Before Friday's announcement, the earliest recorded Ice-Out was in 2010, when it was called on March 24. Before that, the earliest ice-out recorded was on March 29, 1921. The latest ice-out was called May 12, 1887.

Ice-out is determined by air from by Emerson Aviation.

The Mount Washington's first public cruise is the annual Mother's Day. Each year the 230-foot boat offers daily scenic cruises as well as evening dinner and dance cruises from the ship's summer homeport of Weirs Beach.

from boston.com


----------



## billski (Mar 23, 2012)

Shocking to think of no April 1st skiing.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 23, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> Update from Sunday River on 3/23.
> 
> It's been an interesting week here at Sunday River. The heat wave has come and gone and we're left with quite a network of trails. Although we have the most open terrain in the East, we aren't going to stop there. We're going to turn snowguns on this Sunday night. That's right. SNOWGUNS ARE COMING ON! And we're going to keep those suckers on for as long as possible this week. In the meantime, groomers are getting out there tonight to move around a serious amount of snow for us to enjoy this weekend. Check back in with us in the morning to find out exactly where the pressed corduroy will be.



Damn...


----------



## Angus (Mar 23, 2012)

just posted on stowe website

Based on current mountain conditions and extended weather forecast,  Stowe’s revised operation schedule is as follows:

The Last Scheduled Day of Skiing for the Season is Sunday, April 1 (weather permitting). Any Extension of the Season (Beyond 4/1) will be Made No Later Than Thursday 3/29.

Tickets
The Late Season ticket rates apply March 24 through Sunday, April 1.

Lifts Schedule
The Gondola will operate through Saturday, March 24.
The Mountain Triple will be in operation through March 25.
The FourRunner Quad will operate through April 1.
The Over Easy Gondola will be in operation through April 1.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 23, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> Update from Sunday River on 3/23.
> 
> It's been an interesting week here at Sunday River. The heat wave has come and gone and we're left with quite a network of trails. Although we have the most open terrain in the East, we aren't going to stop there. We're going to turn snowguns on this Sunday night. That's right. SNOWGUNS ARE COMING ON! And we're going to keep those suckers on for as long as possible this week. In the meantime, groomers are getting out there tonight to move around a serious amount of snow for us to enjoy this weekend. Check back in with us in the morning to find out exactly where the pressed corduroy will be.


And that, ladies and gentlemen, is why we love Sunday River so much!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow, I am surprised Stowe is still running the Gondi this weekend. When I was there on Monday, I thought for sure it would be done by this weekend. I think it is just Perry Merrill.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounding more and more like Sugarbush is done:  

http://www.sugarbush.com/snow-trails-conditions/live-mountain-update



> dd the _Valley House Double_ chairlift for tomorrow's plan, to be  confirmed in the morning, and take advantage of what could be your last  opportunities to brag about your skiing and riding fun at Sugarbush for  this season, as it's difficult to see beyond Sunday's close.  Groomers  and patrollers continue to move snow and patch extremely thin  surfaces...with their careful attention 'narrowed' to doing 'everything  possible' to prolong our current 9 trails of safely-skiable terrain.  In  fact, some walking could be required from points A to B, as our snow  conditions which are changing hour to hour are for advanced skiers and  riders only.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow! Nice work Sunday River!


----------



## Zand (Mar 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Wow! Nice work Sunday River!



Definitely nice knowing I'll get in at least one day after Spring Break if Jay can't hang on... barring more 80 degree days lol. Kudos to Sunday River for going the extra mile by blowing snow for a few days in mid October that'll obviously mostly melt, and now blowing snow in late March just to add a few days to the season. It's like if it's below freezing any time of the year, they're guaranteed to be open.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> Update from Sunday River on 3/23.
> 
> It's been an interesting week here at Sunday River. The heat wave has come and gone and we're left with quite a network of trails. Although we have the most open terrain in the East, we aren't going to stop there. We're going to turn snowguns on this Sunday night. That's right. SNOWGUNS ARE COMING ON! And we're going to keep those suckers on for as long as possible this week. In the meantime, groomers are getting out there tonight to move around a serious amount of snow for us to enjoy this weekend. Check back in with us in the morning to find out exactly where the pressed corduroy will be.



HUGE props!  nicely done Boyne!


----------



## Nick (Mar 24, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> And that, ladies and gentlemen, is why we love Sunday River so much!



+1


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 24, 2012)

Bravo Sunday River!


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 24, 2012)

skidmarks said:


> Bravo Sunday River!



I am going to hit Sunday River next saturday.  Figure give them a week to make some snow and it will be good!  This saturday will be dedicated to ice cream, yard work and sleep!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2012)

wow, it aint over yet.


*Jay Peak Resort*
Looks cold enough to us--we're turning the guns back on.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 24, 2012)

Just saw jay's FB post-  If they do it- I'll day trip it next weekend.... Hell of a ride- but desperation....


----------



## Zand (Mar 24, 2012)

Burke is done today per sign at bottom of the lift. I'll be here for last chair.


----------



## MikeTrainor (Mar 24, 2012)

Opted for loon over cannon today. Decent coverage considering. They also plan on blowing snow Sunday night.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 24, 2012)

Huge props to SR.  Skied Friday, carnage was horrible but still lots of nice soft snow.  Some spots were getting to be thin ribbons, worried how it'd hold up to Sat. traffic.  But snow was moved in the right places overnight, groomed and it was another great day on the hill.  Firm in the AM but softened up nicely.  Trash cans of snow going up Locke lift, makes sense if they blow snow on Locke Sunday, heard the lift offramp needs snow.  Got Simon Dumonts autograph at apres :beer:   I love skiing.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Just saw jay's FB post-  If they do it- I'll day trip it next weekend.... Hell of a ride- but desperation....



is it worse than the trip to stowe?


----------



## Zand (Mar 24, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> is it worse than the trip to stowe?



Maybe 15 mins further if you're coming up 91. About 2:30-2:45 from Brattleboro.


----------



## MadPatSki (Mar 24, 2012)

A quick update looking into next weekend.

Skiing in the Eastern Canada will be limited to Quebec (up to 24 ski areas), Newfoundland (1 or more) and possibly Nova Scotia (1).

In the Eastern US, its down to Vermont (5), New Hampshire (4) and Maine (3).

There is no longer skiing after Sunday in Ontario (Blue didn't open this weekend), New Brunswick and New York.

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012...ster-and-winter-hating-heatwave/#comment-1415

Pathetic. Looking to update the list by midweek.

PS. Waterville is offering free skiing until their closing ...they're hoping to make to April 1.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you post anything that doesnt spam to your blog?


----------



## MadPatSki (Mar 25, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> Do you post anything that doesnt spam to your blog?



Do you post anything in which you don't complain?

I got maybe 8000 posts in the last 10 years on various ski forums,,. I just started posting on AZ this year. If you visit, you'll that a minuscule fraction of these are link to my blog. 

I joined AZ, because someone linked up to my blog. I decided to register here in order to place things in context.

I don't feel like cutting and pasting a list of 70 ski areas that most people wouldn't care about. If you want to see the list, check the link. I approximately post 15 times a month on my blog, I don't spam unless it related. I don't like copying and pasting the same thing from one forum to the next. Many people I know have migrated away from FTO, but all in different ski forum.

I don't spam my TRs. Generally the only places where I put links to my TRs are on FTO, because that is the place where I used to publish them. Someone asked me that it was better to provide a link than dropping out of that forum entirely. 

I hope this answer your question. :roll:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 25, 2012)

Zand said:


> Maybe 15 mins further if you're coming up 91. About 2:30-2:45 from Brattleboro.



Cool- I've done Stowe from here outside htfd-  Stowe is about the outer limits of a day trip-I can handle 15 mins more....


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 25, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> A quick update looking into next weekend.
> 
> Skiing in the Eastern Canada will be limited to Quebec (up to 24 ski areas), Newfoundland (1 or more) and possibly Nova Scotia (1).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update summary!
I checked out your blog for more info


----------



## JPTracker (Mar 25, 2012)

From Jays Snow Report



> Sunday, March 25th @ 6:30a
> 
> It looks as though Mother Nature is going to re-commit her priorities back to winter, so why not follow suit?* With cold temps moving in tomorrow through Tuesday we will be looking to take advantage of a 24h snowmaking window.* We probably could have made it without, but with, will ensure better and longer lasting snow deeper into April.* We will touch up the Interstate, Lower Quai and spot gun*our way up the Goat Run.



Looks like they are trying to keep more than just Jet & Haynes open into April.

Be there next weekend for their Annual Beach Party.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 25, 2012)

Surprising strategy. I assumed that they would blow the snot out of the lower elevations of Jet and Haynes, especially near the chair.,


----------



## MadPatSki (Mar 28, 2012)

skidmarks said:


> Thanks for the update summary!
> I checked out your blog for more info


Thanks.

Here is this week's update:

Around the corner : Surviving the Heatwave or the End of the 2012 Eastern ski season?
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012...ve-or-the-end-of-the-2012-eastern-ski-season/

29 still spinning in the East this weekend, none in New York, but elsewhere

Newfoundland : 1 or more
Quebec : 17
Vermont : 4
New Hampshire : 4
Maine : 3

Pretty pathetic if you compare with numbers from previous years. Options are going to be going down after this weekend, at least 7-8 areas have stated that this coming weekend was their last. At it ain't No April Fool. uke:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2012)

MadPatski

How busy are these Quebec Resorts?  I'm sure Tremblant, Saint Anne etc do a good business, but it just surprises me to see so many of the ski areas up there still open.  Obviously, they have a major weather advantage to preserve snow, but it just seems like a lot of areas to still be open.  I didn't realize Quebec had the skiing population to support so many areas remaining open in the spring.


----------



## MadPatSki (Mar 29, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> MadPatski
> 
> How busy are these Quebec Resorts?  I'm sure Tremblant, Saint Anne etc do a good business, but it just surprises me to see so many of the ski areas up there still open.  Obviously, they have a major weather advantage to preserve snow, but it just seems like a lot of areas to still be open.  I didn't realize Quebec had the skiing population to support so many areas remaining open in the spring.



Quebec has approximately 84 ski areas in huge geography. Laurentians account maybe for one third of them. The pattern this year is really weird as it isn't the regular late ski areas that are still spinning. Sure, they are the big guns like Tremblant and Ste-Anne (both on fixed date calendars), but many smaller one in region that weren't affected so much by the heatwave. Gaspe was hit hard and the fact that they really uniquely on Natural snow, they melted faster and shutdown. Massif closed down last week then decided to reopen this weekend on limited terrain. Ste-Anne and other areas near Quebec City are fairing much better and its almost business as usual. As for us in Ottawa, all the local shutdown with the heatwave. I wrote a TR on my blog on last Satuday earning turns, not much snow, which normally isn't much of an issue this time of year.

The normal end date for many areas in Quebec is generally Easter weekend, so in place where it's not summer yet, they still have a few folks still skiing. The real story is out is going to be left after Easter Monday? Tremblant, Ste-Anne and St-Sauveur? Who else in Quebec? Same in the NE.

Edit: if I broke down the region (yeah, I'm a geographer):

You have within 90 minutes north of Montreal:

2 areas in the Upper Laurentians
2 in the Lower Laurentians - both in St-Sauveur and owned by MSSI and connected.
2 in Lanaudière with is just east of the Laurentians and less busy. 2 places next to town small towns.

Within 90 minutes East of Montreal:
2 in the Eastern Townships - Bromont is almost suburbia.

Near Trois-Rivières (halfway MTL-Quebec City)
1 ski area

North of Quebec City and Charlevoix
Ste-Anne, Le Relais and Stoneham conditons are pretty good. All are within 45 minutes from the city.
Le Massif is a but further.

The last 4 are in 3 separate regions.
Le Valinouet is in the Saguenay
2 small local hills on the North Shore (north of the Gaspe across the sea like St. Lawrence at the level).
And (no confirmation), Val Neigette which is just outside the biggest town near the Gaspe Peninsula: Rimouski. The bigger hill maybe 45 minutes from town are closed which is exceptional.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 5, 2012)

Latest update...down to 20. Going to drop real fast after the Easter weekend, always does.

Liftserved skiing options for this weekend: twenty areas from East of the Great Lakes to the Atlantic.

Quebec: 11, Newfoundland: 1, VT: 3, NH: 2: ME: 3.

It ain’t April Fool – not much skiing for this year
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012/04/05/it-aint-april-fool-not-much-skiing-for-this-year/


----------



## Telemechanic (Apr 7, 2012)

*Loon's Last*

Loon's last day will be Tuesday April 10th


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2012)

Odd they are closing on a Tuesday.  Is that the final day of the British Invasion?


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wildcat is closing mid-week & hope to re-open next weekend.

Sunday River will be down to 2 lifts starting tomorrow. They are closing next Sunday & will be offering free skiing for everyone that day.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 12, 2012)

The fat lady hasn't song yet...  

Here is my weekly late season post:

QC: 3, VT: 2, NH : 1?, ME: 3 = 9 (includes Wildcat as a maybe).

*And some people thought the ski and snow season was over : Eastern Closing 2012 – Part 4*
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012...-season-was-over-eastern-closing-2012-part-4/


----------



## Masskier (Apr 12, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> The fat lady hasn't song yet...
> 
> Here is my weekly late season post:
> 
> ...



Which 3 areas in QC are still open?   Thanks


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 12, 2012)

Masskier said:


> Which 3 areas in QC are still open?   Thanks



You needed to click the link for the detail (here is a cut and paste):

QUEBEC:

Mont St-Sauveur : May 13 (if possible / weekends only) 2 or 3 trails – $20
Mont Ste-Anne : April 29 (everyday until the 15th, then weekends) – 30/67 trails
Le Valinouët : April 15 – closed midweek, reopens on Friday – $20


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 12, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> The fat lady hasn't song yet...
> 
> Here is my weekly late season post:
> 
> ...



That is cool did wildcat get snow from 2 feet that this hit vermont i'm just curious


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> That is cool did wildcat get snow from 2 feet that this hit vermont i'm just curious



Mount Washington got over one foot of snow, so I would except a few inches to have fallen across the road. Sugarloaf and Ste-Anne received about 3 inches.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking at Wildcats webcam I don't see anything new over the grass as far up to the upper mt.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 16, 2012)

5 closed this weekend: Smokey, Le Valinouet, Saddleback, Sunday River, Wildcat

2 are now weekend only: Mt Ste-Anne, Mt St-Sauveur

3 spinning everyday: Kmart, Loaf and Jay.

Details in here:
Monday morning math: 10 – 5 = 5 – Eastern Closing 2013 Thread Part 5

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012...th-10-5-5-eastern-closing-2013-thread-part-5/


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 16, 2012)

^ Loaf closed during the week. Word on the hill is that fingers are crossed for next weekend.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 16, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Loaf closed during the week. Word on the hill is that fingers are crossed for next weekend.



Nope, they are open today. I just checked before writing my blog post.

Thanks for the fingers crossed info. That would seem surprising (although I haven't been). Funny story (that I'll had to my TR). People showed up at Jay (K passholders) that we talking that their local hill was closed. Man, that is bad when K can't even get the message out that they are still open.

I got only 4 hours sleep last night, so it might take a while for the TR. I still haven't posted the one from the previous weekend.:dunce:


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 16, 2012)

The loaf is open today, closing the remainder of the mid week, and hopefully reopening for the weekend.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 16, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> The loaf is open today, closing the remainder of the mid week, and hopefully reopening for the weekend.



Thanks Riverskier, I'll update my post shortly.


----------



## RENO (Apr 17, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> Nope, they are open today. I just checked before writing my blog post.
> 
> Thanks for the fingers crossed info. That would seem surprising (although I haven't been). Funny story (that I'll had to my TR). People showed up at Jay (K passholders) that we talking that their local hill was closed. Man, that is bad when K can't even get the message out that they are still open.
> 
> I got only 4 hours sleep last night, so it might take a while for the TR. I still haven't posted the one from the previous weekend.:dunce:



How dopey must those K passholders be to not know if K is open? :lol: It's on their website, facebook page, twitter every late afternoon what they're planning for the next day? There's also a phone # and it's posted and talked about on KZone and AZone frequently...


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 17, 2012)

RENO said:


> How dopey must those K passholders be to not know if K is open?


Dad and his son, not sure why they thought K was closed and Jay open? :lol:


----------



## Zand (Apr 18, 2012)

People have been saying Killington is closed since the end of the 80 degree week in March. Really helps out their spring attendance numbers.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 18, 2012)

Mont Ste-Anne announced that their season was over and they will not open this coming weekend. Another earliest season end for another ski area that I can remember. Since my first visit to MSA in the early 1980s, the mountain has always made it to late April or early May.

Sugarloaf reopening for the weekend isn't a sure thing either.

So we might be down as little as 3 ski areas this weekend...something that happens in May, not so early in April.

Oh yeah, potential big snow storm might hit east of Quebec City in the Charlevoix and Gaspe this weekend.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 19, 2012)

Sugarloaf is done!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 19, 2012)

And then there were 2.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 19, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> And then there were 2.



3 in the East: MSS, K and Jay. 

Since I've been tracking end of season closing in 2006, between 2 to 7 ski areas in East (Canada included) would make it to May. We are still 12 days away from May skiing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 19, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Sugarloaf is done!


----------



## soposkier (Apr 19, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


>



Gondi Line still has  nice patch up top!


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 20, 2012)

MadPat's late season weekly update: 3 ski areas

*“May” not ski and ride lifts for long in the East – East Closing Thread 2012 – Part 6*
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012...-in-the-east-east-closing-thread-2012-part-6/


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 20, 2012)

Depressing...


----------



## Nick (Apr 20, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> And then there were 2.



Jay and K?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 20, 2012)

J & k


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 20, 2012)

J & K in VT/Northeast
MSS in QC/Eastern Canada

3...

Details and opnions/comments in my blog post. :smash:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 20, 2012)

This has been a very interesting spring. Jay and kmart have completely diferent reasons for staying open as long as possible, to be the so called "king of spring". in the eastern US.

I am sure they are both looking at their daily cash balance sheets and shaking their heads. Powdr has big issues on the home turf back in Utah, Jay needs alot of cash to keep up with the huge maintanance/energy costs of their new facilities. 

I think Jay will end up being the winner, with their snowfall, they should be. They need customers, lots of new ones, to have their new business model be sustainable. Conversly, if less snow is a real trend, maybe they will be ahead of the curve in having unique non-skiing winter activities.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 20, 2012)

ski_resort_observer said:


> This has been a very interesting spring. Jay and kmart have completely diferent reasons for staying open as long as possible, to be the so called "king of spring". in the eastern US.
> 
> I am sure they are both looking at their daily cash balance sheets and shaking their heads. Powdr has big issues on the home turf back in Utah, Jay needs alot of cash to keep up with the huge maintanance/energy costs of their new facilities.
> 
> I think Jay will end up being the winner, with their snowfall, they should be. They need customers, lots of new ones, to have their new business model be sustainable. Conversly, if less snow is a real trend, maybe they will be ahead of the curve in having unique non-skiing winter activities.



I know that revenue at Jay has increase significantly. They are attracting people that aren't even that interested in the skiing. Non skiing co-worker went to Jay from Ottawa this Winter for a hockey tournament. So Ice Haus, waterpark.is definitely helping attract people to the place, people that wouldn't have considered coming before.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 20, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> I know that revenue at Jay has increase significantly. They are attracting people that aren't even that interested in the skiing. Non skiing co-worker went to Jay from Ottawa this Winter for a hockey tournament. So Ice Haus, waterpark.is definitely helping attract people to the place, people that wouldn't have considered coming before.



With all due respect, everyone knows that Jay's revenue has increased. It's been all over the news for about a month. Last night on the WCAX Bill Stenger repeated the 35% number but at least this time he admitted it's because of the new facilities. You add a hotel, a waterpark, a ice hockey rink, of course your going to take in more money. Not exactly rocket science. 

It's profit that is the number that means anything to Jay or any other business on the planet. Gross revenue means little, EBIDTA(gross profits) has more meaning but it's pure profits/net revenue that determine the future sustainability of any business. Unless your a Ponzi scheme. lol Add in the fact it's a weather dependent business and your talking a business model that's been a real tough nut the last 10 years or so. 

I would love to see the power bill to keep the waterpark structure heated, keep the water moving. Add in labor, insurance, cleaning, lights etc. I hope it all works out for Jay. I have friends working up there now. They have two years to satisfy the EB-5 jobs creation requirement. I beleve it's 10 jobs for every half million invested in Jay's program.  Doing the math that comes to about 1000 jobs. That's a big increase in labor costs from what they had before the developement. They are walking a fine line, financially IMHO. 

Conversly, I know they are working hard on attracting more groups, more weddings, more conventions, more events, more activities and are having some success with all the facilities they can now offer. Smuggs has been very busy in the summer with families for years in part due to their outdoor water parks. The exchange rate helps to bring more business from the Montreal area and beyond. The new golf course is a plus.

As I said above, I wish them luck. They have taken on alot of risk, I hope they succeed. In the mid 80's, Jackson Hole Ski Corp(what it was called back then) needed and got 2 major airlines(I remember one was Delta) to offer direct flight from several major cities to the JH Airport by subsidizing the flights that had empty seats. Jay and JH both suffer from isolated locations. 

Lastly, I read the list of Jay's 90 or so EB-5 foreign investors awhile back. I was surprised that the the largest amount was paid for by a Brit.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2012)

Hard for even a Brit to gain citizenship in the states these days.  Friends of my parents were kicked out after their Visas came due.  They had bought a house here, had a son in school, the father attempted to bring his electronic wholesale business to the US and was doing a couple hundred grand in business (10M in Britain though), but still sent home and told they could spend no more than 6 months of the year here in the states.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 21, 2012)

ski_resort_observer said:


> With all due respect, everyone knows that Jay's revenue has increased. It's been all over the news for about a month. Last night on the WCAX Bill Stenger repeated the 35% number but at least this time he admitted it's because of the new facilities. You add a hotel, a waterpark, a ice hockey rink, of course your going to take in more money. Not exactly rocket science.
> 
> It's profit that is the number that means anything to Jay or any other business on the planet. Gross revenue means little, EBIDTA(gross profits) has more meaning but it's pure profits/net revenue that determine the future sustainability of any business. Unless your a Ponzi scheme. lol Add in the fact it's a weather dependent business and your talking a business model that's been a real tough nut the last 10 years or so.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I'm not a local which can watch WCAX, so I wasn't aware it was so much information out there. 

Agree that revenue means nothing is your expenses increase even more. This was the right season to start operations on the park, because could you have imagine the financial aspect if it wouldn't start until 2013? I think their other activities save them for taking a worst hit for a bad season.

Jay isn't as isolated as Jackson. Close to 4 millions people are within 90 minutes drive (okay, there is some competition for those dollars, but still).


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 21, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> Sorry, I'm not a local which can watch WCAX, so I wasn't aware it was so much information out there.
> 
> Agree that revenue means nothing is your expenses increase even more. This was the right season to start operations on the park, because could you have imagine the financial aspect if it wouldn't start until 2013? I think their other activities save them for taking a worst hit for a bad season.
> 
> Jay isn't as isolated as Jackson. Close to 4 millions people are within 90 minutes drive (okay, there is some competition for those dollars, but still).



Ya don't need to be a local anymore, I watched the interview from their website/FB page. Plenty of threads about this on all the ski/ride forums you are now posting on. Article on First Tracks as well. :wink: 

I think you have identified their basic business plan. It definately looks good on paper. The exchange rate has always been a non-factor as Jay has taken it on par, as has the Bush, even 15 years ago.


----------



## bigbob (Apr 21, 2012)

Killington has announced on their Facebook page that they will be closing this Sunday.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 21, 2012)

bigbob said:


> Killington has announced on their Facebook page that they will be closing this Sunday.


No surprise there. They had a single groomer width of snow on the headwall and the Skylark option required a short down hike and the path back to the quad was partially a mud out, walking will be required to get back to the quad for Sunday most likely. There is no way they could go another weekend.

Kudos to K for going until it was truly done this year. That might be the first time they have truly gone to the last possible weekend under the current ownership.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 21, 2012)

*Jay*

It started drizzling here at Jay at around 130 pm. I'm getting conflicting reports about closing. Before the drizzles began, I was on the Jet with a patroller and she told me that they were closing on Sunday. Then, when I switched over to the Metro in the late afternoon at around 245 pm, the lift was already closed but the lifty let me on. When I got to the top, the lifty there congratulated me for being the last skier on the mountain this season since today was the last day. I milked that run and made as many turns as I could. When I got to the Tower Bar, there were a few people there. The guy I shared a beer with said that the mountain would be open until Monday at least to beat Killington.

Which one is which, I don't know. I have a ticket for tomorrow and I want them to open on Sunday at least. Worse case scenario, I'm skinning up the Jet to get me ski day in.

Jet and Haynes are still skiing well. They said Exhibition was good today but I never got to the Flyer.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 21, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> I was on the Jet with a patroller and she told me that they were closing on Sunday. Then, when I switched over to the Metro in the late afternoon at around 245 pm, the lift was already closed but the lifty let me on. When I got to the top, the lifty there congratulated me for being the last skier on the mountain this season since today was the last day.
> (...)
> Jet and Haynes are still skiing well. They said Exhibition was good today but I never got to the Flyer.



Sitting here in the front of the computer after having looked at the websites. They should be open tomorrow.

Jay Peak website:


> Tramside is now closed for the season. *We are currently spinning the Triple Chair with access to three trails.
> 
> Here's the deal: *We are expecting a bit of unsettled weather coming in; to the tune of an inch or two of rain. *So, we are going to shutdown Sunday, April 22nd @ 4p and evaluate re-opening for the following weekend sometime mid-week.Shutdown Sunday, April 22nd @ 4p and evaluate re-opening for the following weekend sometime mid-week.



So you were the last one to ride a lift on the Tramside. 
Jay should be open tomorrow.
Re-evaluating for next weekend. Forecast isn't so bad (not really hot days), so I would think they might re-open.

MSS was closed today; they won't run the lift if no one shows up (been raining all day here - I suspect it might been the same there). They'll open tomorrow if the forecast is good. 

If you asked my opinion, I expect that Jay and MSS will open next weekend if the weather is good.

********
I just update my blog post and wanted to tell about K...but I guess you guys already know.

Ski Mad World:


> Saturday update:
> 
> Killington has announced that Sunday April 22 will be their last day of the season.
> 
> ...


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 21, 2012)

^ Thanks for the clarification, madpatski! Just got back from the waterpark. Ski and surf on the same day? Check!


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 21, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Thanks for the clarification, madpatski! Just got back from the waterpark. Ski and surf on the same day? Check!


Full TR on the way with many pics? :beer:


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 21, 2012)

Your wish is my command... But, I'll get to it on Monday.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 22, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Your wish is my command... But, I'll get to it on Monday.


No sweet I'm currently working on my Easter weekend TR. I haven't started the one from last weekend at Jay. :dunce:


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 22, 2012)

Left Jay after lunch. Liftie at Stateside says that today is the last day. Website still says that next weekend is still up in the air. We shall see. Based on today's conditions (mid-winter, hardpack/bulletproof almost) and the cover on Jet and Haynes up to the lift, if the weather holds, Jay can make it. But, what do I know?


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 23, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Left Jay after lunch. Liftie at Stateside says that today is the last day. Website still says that next weekend is still up in the air. We shall see. Based on today's conditions (mid-winter, hardpack/bulletproof almost) and the cover on Jet and Haynes up to the lift, if the weather holds, Jay can make it. But, what do I know?



Thanks Snowmonster.

Snowed overnight at Jay...and Ottawa. 5cm on the ground here.

Here is my Monday update...
*
Monday morning April snow … but no one is spinning this morning – East Closing Thread 2012 – Part 7*
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012...this-morning-east-closing-thread-2012-part-7/

5cm on the ground in Ottawa. No one has been spinning within a 100km of here since March 21.

Killington is done.

Jay will announced later midweek about if they'll be open.

MSS announced that they will be open next weekend.

So it's down to 2 in the East.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 23, 2012)

The only opening I was expecting this late was the Autoroad....then Seven Springs announced that they will open for one day tomorrow. I didn't check Ottawa's locals...anyway, snow turned to rain and the 5cm is gone.

MadPat Blog update:


> Update 3pm: No one is spinning today, but with the new snow, Seven Springs (Pennsylvania) which has been closed for weeks will spin tomorrow for one day only.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 23, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> The only opening I was expecting this late was the Autoroad....then Seven Springs announced that they will open for one day tomorrow. I didn't check Ottawa's locals...anyway, snow turned to rain and the 5cm is gone.
> 
> MadPat Blog update:



I hope to hear some great reports from PA tomorrow.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 30, 2012)

Posted in the KOS thread, but one should be update alos. Jay closed on Sunday April 29.

For the first time in at least 38 years, there will be no liftserved skiing in May.

One ski area might be able to save it for May in the East.

*May not in Vermont…May be a Saviour in Quebec : Eastern Closing Thread Part 9*
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012...iour-in-quebec-eastern-closing-thread-part-9/


----------



## MadPatSki (May 4, 2012)

Again...posting it in both places. Besides being obsess with skiing, I'm obsess with documenting stuff and this is the appropriate thread.

Title of the thread says it all.

*Mont St-Sauveur saves the ‘May’ and is last to spin again – Eastern Closing Thread Part 9*
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012...-to-spin-again-eastern-closing-thread-part-9/

MSS is again last to spin and makes it to May.

Personally I don't care about titles...I'm just happy someone is spinning in May.


----------

